# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Сколько тебе лет, самоубийца?

## Blackwinged

Вопрос прост: сколько вам лет.

----------


## Night

Интересно,средний то возрост давно уже известен.

----------


## Arafat

Мне тоже 17 ,одна попытка.

----------


## Betta

одна попытка чут больше года назад.сейчас 15 лет

----------


## Nickname

))) мне 18-20 )))
ХЗ уже сколько попыток )

----------


## grey

20лет

----------


## my_shadow

16 лет. попытки не было, т.к. моя первая попытка будет моей последней.

----------


## Night

Вот и средний возрост ),от 15 до 20,иногда чуть больше.
Когда девочку бросает мальчик и она думает что произошел конец света)),или же мои родители меня настолько не понимают что прям вешайся.
Реальных проблем нету.

----------


## Blackwinged

> 16 лет. попытки не было, т.к. моя первая попытка будет моей последней.


 По своему опыту скажу - ты просто утешаешь себя. Я тоже так думал, пытался спланировать, подготовить себя морально, а потом.... а ни хера потом не вышло.

----------


## Twiggy Filth

18 лет.

----------


## Crash

> Сообщение от my_shadow
> 
> 16 лет. попытки не было, т.к. моя первая попытка будет моей последней.
> 
> 
>  По своему опыту скажу - ты просто утешаешь себя. Я тоже так думал, пытался спланировать, подготовить себя морально, а потом.... а ни хера потом не вышло.


 А какой способ выбрал?

----------


## Crash

Вот именно. А я, когда соберусь, буду с крыши прыгать. Поэтому уверен, что больше одной попытки не понадобится.

----------


## Night

> Вот именно. А я, когда соберусь, буду с крыши прыгать. Поэтому уверен, что больше одной попытки не понадобится.


 Раньше я так же хотел сделать.

Неужели,есть один человек которому больше 25-ти.

----------


## Crash

> Раньше я так же хотел сделать.


 А почему передумал?

----------


## Tara

25 лет


не хочу просто. Устала я

----------


## Night

> Сообщение от Night
> 
> Раньше я так же хотел сделать.
> 
> 
>  А почему передумал?


 Хорошее или нет это качесство-частое изменение решений,но ведь земля круглая,так что сраыв может наступить в любой момент,но мне этого не хочется.Раз ты все еще жив,значит и тебе тоже.Не думай что это попытка отговорить,ты прекрасно знаешь что если захочешь это сделать,ты сделаешь,и(мне кажется)об этом не будешь распространятся,верно?
Хм,всегда говорил что моя надежда давно уже умерла,но я рад что она все еще жива.

----------


## Night

> 25 лет
> 
> 
> не хочу просто. Устала я


 От чего? если скажите от того что все повидала и все вам осточертело...скажу,а вы были на Мадагаскаре?

----------


## Tara

2Night
мало, что повидала, но многое осточертело.
Да и вообще все пох.
А ты считаешь, что в 25 человек не может устать?
Тогда странно слышать от тех, кому нет 25, что 
смысла нет
устали
не любит никто


 Суицид -поступок вне возраста
 Самый успешный со стороны человек и самый неудачливый равны между собой, если они думают о суициде. Значит внутри пустота. И вокруг пустота. И ты не знаешь, где выход.

----------


## Preston

Пытаясь совершить су надо не думать ни о чём. Просто отключть здравый смысл, забыть о тех кому будет тебя не хватать, так как после смерти всё будет абсолютно безразлично, так как ничего дальше не будет.
Я вот думаю что вся жизнь на земле, все люди, животные имеют лишь одну цель в жизни - продолжить род и, соответственно, все вытекающие из этого ньюансы типа любовь, семья, дети и т. д.
Можете со мной не соглашаться, но эло сугубо моё мнение.
Человеческий разум просто не переваривает мысли о самоубийстве, наделяя человека страхом перед ним и всячески мешая человеку самоуничтожиться. Человек не существует без всех этих животных инстинктов которые ведут его и заставляют жить. Люди должны радоваться жизни. 
А что если я просто осознаю что всё это бесполезно? После смерти ничего нет и быть не может! Зачем же мне находиться в этом мирке если всё ведёт к концу?

----------


## Betta

Preston
тоже задумывалась над этим(да я думаю тут почти все задумывались)и на 100% согласна.
Я пришла к выводу что живу для себя и пытаюсь не задавать себе вопросы зачем и тп

----------


## my_shadow

> Сообщение от my_shadow
> 
> 16 лет. попытки не было, т.к. моя первая попытка будет моей последней.
> 
> 
>  По своему опыту скажу - ты просто утешаешь себя. Я тоже так думал, пытался спланировать, подготовить себя морально, а потом.... а ни хера потом не вышло.


   просто постараюсь выбрать самый надежный способ. и будет плевать на то как я буду выглядеть.  потому что сволочь, которая спокойно плюнула на своих родителей ничего хорошего не заслуживает.

----------


## Blackwinged

> просто постараюсь выбрать самый надежный способ. и будет плевать на то как я буду выглядеть. потому что сволочь, которая спокойно плюнула на своих родителей ничего хорошего не заслуживает.


 Люблю самокритичность. Только вот в чем проблема - эффективный способ найти не так просто. Огнестрелное оружие в твоем возрасте просто не достать, сильный яд достать вообще почти нереально, таблетки? Нужно точно знать дозу и все просчитать заранее, тоже самое с венами. Петля и крыша - не самые надежные варианты.

----------


## my_shadow

> Люблю самокритичность. Только вот в чем проблема - эффективный способ найти не так просто. Огнестрелное оружие в твоем возрасте просто не достать, сильный яд достать вообще почти нереально, таблетки? Нужно точно знать дозу и все просчитать заранее, тоже самое с венами. Петля и крыша - не самые надежные варианты.


 жаль конечно что вены не надежный способ. эффективный способ есть. ложишься значит на рельсы, потом по тебе проезжает поезд и ты труп. причем даже если машинист тебы заметит, то затормозить сто процентов не успеет.

----------


## grey

> Пытаясь совершить су надо не думать ни о чём. Просто отключть здравый смысл, забыть о тех кому будет тебя не хватать, так как после смерти всё будет абсолютно безразлично, так как ничего дальше не будет.
> Я вот думаю что вся жизнь на земле, все люди, животные имеют лишь одну цель в жизни - продолжить род и, соответственно, все вытекающие из этого ньюансы типа любовь, семья, дети и т. д.
> Можете со мной не соглашаться, но эло сугубо моё мнение.
> Человеческий разум просто не переваривает мысли о самоубийстве, наделяя человека страхом перед ним и всячески мешая человеку самоуничтожиться. Человек не существует без всех этих животных инстинктов которые ведут его и заставляют жить. Люди должны радоваться жизни. 
> А что если я просто осознаю что всё это бесполезно? После смерти ничего нет и быть не может! Зачем же мне находиться в этом мирке если всё ведёт к концу?


 ты лучше лет напиши сколько тебе. а то что ты написал, пиши в соответствующих темах. в следующий раз придётся не предупреждать, а сразу удалять.
на моё сообщение отвечать не нужно, чтобы не засорять тему

----------


## Preston

Мне 16 лет. Су в последний год становится уже целью, :lol: , жизни.

----------


## Грешная

мне 17. скока раз - не помню...не считала. зачем??

----------


## Fokusnik

> Вот и средний возрост ),от 15 до 20,иногда чуть больше.
> Когда девочку бросает мальчик и она думает что произошел конец света)),или же мои родители меня настолько не понимают что прям вешайся.
> Реальных проблем нету.


 ИМХО, не все так однозначно..

----------


## Agains

Night-ты знаешь люди разные.И что для тебя является не проблемой.Для других очень даже проблемма

----------


## Night

> Night-ты знаешь люди разные.И что для тебя является не проблемой.Для других очень даже проблемма


 То же самое всегда говорю.Но знаешь,сколько уже одинаковых постов видел,а потом не принимай все близко к сердцу.Кто сейчас говорит что ему говено,завтра радуется жизни как ни в чем не бывало.
Сам по суди.Взять распространенную вешь как невзаимная(безответная) любовь.И ведь они думают что ДО НИХ ее ни кто не испытывал)) прочитай еще раз и пойми абсурдность фразы.И ведь некоторые действительно расстаются из за этого с жизнью.Это не смешно но и несерьезно.А ведь стоило б подождать некоторое время и они поймут что это была бы глупость.

----------


## Agains

Некоторые непоймут.Допустим однолюбы

----------


## Blackwinged

*Night*
Да, это далеко не всем подходит. Да и что это за любовь, если она через недельку уже забыта?

----------


## Night

Хм,4 года это не неделька.
У одного умного человека в подписи написано "у всех есть проблемы,но каждый думает что его проблемы самые важные и неразрешимые"(точно не помню).
Ладно,чего я буду доказывать,это есть.

Не отклоняясь от темы.М\ду 4-м и 5-м вариантом.

----------


## Painkiller

> Вот именно. А я, когда соберусь, буду с крыши прыгать. Поэтому уверен, что больше одной попытки не понадобится.


 Сомневаюсь, что поможет...Можешь инвалидом остаться-были такие перцы, которые у нас с девятиэтажки сиганули, один башкой вниз, другой только позвоночник сломал и ссадины...Когда хочешь намеренно отъехать-как всегда не выйдет...

----------


## Styz

скоро ДР и мне будет 27...  :Wink:

----------


## Crash

> Сообщение от Crash
> 
> Вот именно. А я, когда соберусь, буду с крыши прыгать. Поэтому уверен, что больше одной попытки не понадобится.
> 
> 
>  Сомневаюсь, что поможет...Можешь инвалидом остаться-были такие перцы, которые у нас с девятиэтажки сиганули, один башкой вниз, другой только позвоночник сломал и ссадины...Когда хочешь намеренно отъехать-как всегда не выйдет...


 Видно будет :roll: Как повезет, конечно, но способ довольно надежный. Только лучше поискать что-то повыше девятиэтажки. Тем более, прыгать буду ночью => найдут, как минимум, к утру => надежность еще выше.

----------


## gottlight

> Вопрос прост: сколько вам лет.


 Мне 16. У меня 2 попытки.

----------


## Котеич

Одиночество - это не когда ты один... Это когда рядом нет твоей второй половины. Мне - 30. (Сейчас вы подумали :"Старый козёл!..") А вот ни фига!!! Я - один из тех, кто когда-то хотел жить быстро и умереть молодым. Первое получилось. Второе... Около 10 попыток. Точно уже сам не вспомню... Жив. Почти...  Кто я теперь? Мифический персонаж! Ведьмак. Воин сумрака. Лекарство от тьмы. Противоядие от света... Зачем? Это словами не расскажешь. Одни любят меня, другие ненавидят... Я ничего не помню. Только две вещи - меня зовут Кот... и... каждое утро надо вспомнить, как улыбаться...

----------


## Crash

/*гм. Знаю я одного Кота... Зеленого. Тоже воин сумрака и персонаж, можно сказать, вполне мифический:)) Ну да ладно...*/

----------


## Night

> Одиночество - это не когда ты один... Это когда рядом нет твоей второй половины.


 Только что нашел-"Я точно знаю, что такое одиночество: это когда 24 февраля видишь мужика, покупающего себе пену для бритья."

Хоть 30,в 30 лет с уверенностью можно сказать зачем жил и почему хочешь умереть.

----------


## Artist

\Сам по суди.Взять распространенную вешь как невзаимная(безответная) любовь.И ведь они думают что ДО НИХ ее ни кто не испытывал)) прочитай еще раз и пойми абсурдность фразы.И ведь некоторые действительно расстаются из за этого с жизнью.Это не смешно но и несерьезно.А ведь стоило б подождать некоторое время и они поймут что это была бы глупость.\

В мире есть всего 4 по настоящему важных вопроса:
1) Что свято.
2) Что такое истина.
3) Ради чего стоит жить.
4) Ради чего стоит умереть.
И на все 4 вопроса всего 1 ответ - Любовь. 
"Don Juan de Marco"

Ну как можно быть такими прагматиками?! А Шекспир как же...

----------


## Crash

> В мире есть всего 4 по настоящему важных вопроса:
> 1) Что свято.
> 2) Что такое истина.
> 3) Ради чего стоит жить.
> 4) Ради чего стоит умереть.
> И на все 4 вопроса всего 1 ответ - Любовь.


 И на все 4 вопроса ответ индивидуален для каждого. Терпеть не могу, когда всех пытаются запихнуть в один стандарт.

----------


## Artist

\И на все 4 вопроса ответ индивидуален для каждого. Терпеть не могу, когда всех пытаются запихнуть в один стандарт.\
Да Вы просто не романтик. Обратите внимание, что это цитата из фильма ни к чему не призываающая и ничего не подгоняющая под стандарт.

----------


## redfoxius

> В мире есть всего 4 по настоящему важных вопроса:
> 1) Что свято.
> 2) Что такое истина.
> 3) Ради чего стоит жить.
> 4) Ради чего стоит умереть.
> И на все 4 вопроса всего 1 ответ - Любовь. 
> "Don Juan de Marco"


 1) ничего. я атеист-сатанист, у меня нет святого.
2) то, что я определил этим словом. по той же причине.
3) ради интереса. убить себя я могу в любой момент, так что пока есть возможность поэкспериментировать с этим миром.
4) ради близких мне людей и принципиальных для меня идей (и то, и друггое - опционально, при необходимости).

а насчет романтики не суй народу фиалки за уши. любовь очень редко стоит смерти тех, кто из-за нее заканчивает свою жизнь самоубийством.

----------


## h4te

17...будет после завтра... хочу сделать это уже месяца 3!..................

----------


## Bhaalspawn

Много размышлять вредно.....

----------


## Rajtaro

> 1) ничего. я атеист-сатанист, у меня нет святого.


 И все же атеист или сатанист? :roll:

----------


## Rajtaro

скоро 24 года :wink: хорошо,что никто не придет :roll:

----------


## margo078

мне 17.

----------


## ordinaire

Здравствуйте.

Мне 26

В каком-то смысле я себя уже убила.  По-взрослому. Т.е. не в физиологическом, а в когнитивно-эмоциональном смысле.  И продолжаю это делать. 

P. S.
хороший у вас форум

----------


## Artist

\P. S. 
хороший у вас форум\
 А у тебя хороший аватар! (Извините за оффтоп)

----------


## falling_angel

23
не было попыток, но чувствую будет, и если будет - но одна и наверняка.

----------


## Андрей55

блин, чуваки! и чувихи! леди и джентельмены! кому 16-20 лет. пожалуйста, не делайте  этого! понятно, что ваши проблемы *самые важные и самые неразрешимые* для вас. но во-первых, в вас еще не успокоились гормоны. во-вторых, у вас все еще в самый первый раз (несчастная любовь, реальные трудности типа института, когда надо думать только своей говловой, непонимание родаков и т.д.), поэтому вы все воспринимаете *так остро*. переживите! перетерпите это! стисните зубы. через пару лет станет - если не легче, то - по-другому, обещаю (говорю с высоты своих старперских лет, хехе). 

про себя могу сказать - мне уже 26. но у меня совсем, совсем другие обстоятельства. не подростковые прыщи. 
и я конечно ни кого не упрекаю, но призываю вас подумать - вся жизнь впереди! все изменится - причем изменится очень быстро, когда вы вдруг, например, полюбите. найдете свою вторую половину! все обретет смысл, поверьте. или найдете чертовски увлекательное занятие для себя (работу, путешествия, общественную деятельность и т.д.). но 16-20 лет - это рано РАНО чтобы сводить счеты с жизнью.

----------


## falling_angel

> блин, чуваки! и чувихи! леди и джентельмены! кому 16-20 лет. пожалуйста, не делайте  этого! понятно, что ваши проблемы *самые важные и самые неразрешимые* для вас


 что-то в этом есть...в более осознанном ворасте - это уже и более осознанное решение...и более продуманное...

----------


## Rajtaro

> блин, чуваки! и чувихи! леди и джентельмены! кому 16-20 лет. пожалуйста, не делайте  этого! стисните зубы. через пару лет станет - если не легче, то - по-другому, обещаю (говорю с высоты своих старперских лет, хехе). 
> 
> но у меня совсем, совсем другие обстоятельства. не подростковые прыщи. 
>  16-20 лет - это рано РАНО чтобы сводить счеты с жизнью.


 мда, человек. значит в 20 рано,а в 26 самый сок? 

а насчет прыщей... :evil:

----------


## Blackwinged

*Андрей55*
Заманчивое предложение, но, к сожалению далеко не всем оно может подойти. Почитай этот форум, может, и поймешь. Ведь далеко не все тут собираются суицидиться из-за несчастной любви и, как ты выразился, "прыщей"...

----------


## Андрей55

никого не осуждаю. просто *пока живы* призываю подумать
16 - ну это правда же рано

----------


## redfoxius

> Сообщение от redfoxius
> 
> 1) ничего. я атеист-сатанист, у меня нет святого.
> 
> 
>  И все же атеист или сатанист? :roll:


 атеист. но живу по многим принципам сатанистов. не в смысле поклонения кому-то, а в смысле свободы в морально-этическом плане.

----------


## Night

Андрей55
+1
Только они этого не понимают.

----------


## redfoxius

> никого не осуждаю. просто *пока живы* призываю подумать
> 16 - ну это правда же рано


 я, если очень хочешь, могу тебе вариантов накидать таких, при которых и в 12 можно парочку прохожих зарезать метко отброшенными коньками. причем с полным резоном.

----------


## redfoxius

> Только они этого не понимают.


 если подходить с умом, то можно из такой позиции вообще указанный срок до лет 70-100 довести.
вся фишка в том, какая у человека было жизнь.  можно и в 16 иметь намного больше резону, чем в 26.

----------


## Андрей55

> Андрей55
> +1
> Только они этого не понимают.


 естественно. просто для того чтобы понять хоть что-то (хоть что-то вообще ) надо иметь хотя бы элементарный опыт! я сейчас ни в коем случае не пытаюсь выступать снобом, просто нужно прожить хотя бы сколько то, чтобы потом оглянуться и сказать "нет, это меня больше не волнует" или "и как я мог/могла из-за этого переживать?"
к сожалению, свою голову не приделаешь другому.

----------


## SwimmQueen

мене 16... :roll:   :Frown:

----------


## Betta

мне четыре дня назад стукнуло 16...

----------


## Quiz

_Betta_, ну что ж, с прошедшим)

----------


## Betta

спасибо

----------


## h4te

жизнь может быть склонена к этом поступку в силу действительно не разрешимых обстоятельств, как у некоторых(меня...)...просто нет выхода и ненужно втирать про - не бывает безвыходных ситуаций, их жействительно нет, но выход тогда только один... нужно ещё и ключ подобрать  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## h4te

> 19...
> хотелось до 18-ти уйти


 не парься... ещё успеешь :roll: лучше поздно, чем никогда... а ещё лучше никогда :roll:  :!:

----------


## h4te

> Сообщение от h4te
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от тень
> 
> ...


 это кто-то скал не помню кто, но точно не Курт... и гооораздо раньше... лень искать :roll:

----------


## Ведьма

10 марта будет 15..

----------


## Ведьма

> Сообщение от Ведьма
> 
> 10 марта будет 15..
> 
> 
>  М-да...с наступающим...


 спасибо... только наступит ли он.. эт ещё вопрос..

----------


## SnoWDrop

Мне 19. Странно - вся жизнь еще вроде впереди , но от этого еще больше становиться невмоготу. 19 лет ! "Так много прожито - так мало жаль" ...

----------


## margo078

прожила почти 18 лет и все бестолку

----------


## Ведьма

> Такой же день как и все. Только  грустно очень бывает из-за отсутствия рядом нужных,близких людей...в такой день.
> Его просто надо пережить,переждать...


 Да я честно говоря совсем не это имела ввиду..
...каждый день как последний, не знаю точно наступит ли завтра...

----------


## Cergey

15 лет, три 4 попытки, ПЯТАЯ НА ПОДХОДЕ

----------


## Ведьма

> 15 лет, три 4 попытки, ПЯТАЯ НА ПОДХОДЕ


 что ж за попытки такие, что аж 4 раза не вышло?

----------


## шагающий в тени....

я хронический неудачник! все четыре вены, просто не везло с тем шо находили, пятая наверняка, может седня!

----------


## fucka rolla

22 года две попытки....
тока что две , что шесть, что хз скока эт гавно всё....еслиб хотел наверняка дык уж давно б сделали с первой попытки.......

----------


## Bloodyrose

20 лет..

----------


## Gloomy_girl

20 лет. 1 попытка- год назад травилась таблетками, съела целую пачку снотворного и не Х...Я не подействовало.

----------


## Ksu....

15, одна попытка.... глупо возможно, хотя может и повторю...

----------


## S.E.L.L.

> 20 лет. 1 попытка- год назад травилась таблетками, съела целую пачку снотворного и не Х...Я не подействовало.


 то же самое...

мне 19, в этом году 20 будет, ну а началось все примерно год назад...

----------


## Smertnik

16 лет. до семнадцати не хочу. Две попытки.

----------


## Тарелкина

А может будет двадцать...

----------


## Smertnik

> А может будет двадцать...


 Нет, не будет, точно известно. Потом все объясню

----------


## Антонина

19. Шесть госпитализаций с попытками. Попыток... не считала. Больше десяти, наверняка. 

Трагически везуча... и даже радуюсь этому.

----------


## Ron

мне 23 и просто нет другово пути....... нет не разу не пробывал уйти...... а сейчас в процессе.......

----------


## stre10k

17 (18 в ноябре) - 3 попытки... сидел на карнизе свесив ноги... один раз пришла смска - я слез и не смог залезть обратно (было уведомление о лицевом счете), воторй раз пошел за сигаретами - обратно не смог залезть... третий тупо замерз и пошел спать - боль куда-то делась... больше высотными не занимаюсь - бесполезно

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

27, 3 года условно

----------


## zlidnya

будет 29 10 июня

----------


## Raz1el

16... ну пытался пару раз из окна, но тоже чето как то не смог себя пересилить..смотрел тупо вниз , стреманул...  :?

----------


## roogna

почти 17.попыток много.достало уже.

----------


## 208

18.

Попыток не было.

----------


## Cool

19 лет. Явных - 7. Неявных (прогулки по шоссе, хождение по краю крыши, эксперименты с лекарствами и др.) - на протяжении двух лет - от двух до семи раз в неделю. прошло 9 месяцев с последней явной попытки. Образ жизни такой был...

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Вот и средний возрост ),от 15 до 20,иногда чуть больше.
> Когда девочку бросает мальчик и она думает что произошел конец света)),или же мои родители меня настолько не понимают что прям вешайся.
> *Реальных проблем нету.*


 гыы...
для суицида нужна прям такая большая причина )))

пс... эрос захотел поиметь танатос, танатос соглашается )

----------


## Cool

единой веской причины не существует. А вот в силу возраста (молодого или старого) некоторые, казалось бы, незначительной силы негативные события (будь то хоть смерть любимого котенка) дают сильнейшие потрясения, давя на психику так, то мама не горюй. 15-20 лет - возраст несформированного человека (по большей части), так что удивляться нечему. Причина - любая понравившаяся, вопреки мнению любого психиатра...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

21 год... одна попытка... жду осеннего вдохновения...

----------


## Anubis

> Образ жизни такой был...


 Воот она, ключевая фраза. Для кого-то образ жизни - секс, наркотики и рок-н-ролл, а для кого-то все эти бесконечные "попытки". Некоторые,  как felo-de-se, хотя бы открыто признаются,  что ловят от этого некий адреналин и странный мазохистский кайф, но большинству сделать такое признание слабо, вот и пишут о том, что "не видят смысла, не выносят человечество" и пр. Судя по прочтению раздела "Моя проблема", ситуации, когда смерть действительно может быть реальной альтернативой страданиям, а жизнь такая, что хоть в петлю - где-то у 2-3 человек. Остальным - либо реально тяжело, я им сочувствую, но ситуация исправимая, либо просто эмоции захлестывают  и надо пропить какие-нить препараты и подождать, пока эта волна схлынет, , либо  - уж простите за откровенность - это просто дешевые понтярщики, готы и "эмо-кидс", люди выбравшие себе эдакий имидж великих страдальцев, хотя на самом деле, многие могут им позавидовать. 
PS: Лично я как "суицидника" себя не позиционирую, у меня есть определенные проблемы,котоые я постарался описать более-менее честно, жизнь довольно безрадостная, хотя это и не означает, что надо непременно её закончить поскорее.

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Мне 19... Мне стыдно, но о смерте я думала ещё с 8 лет, в 11 была первая попытка, ну а потом ещё... Ирония судьбы, блин, всё почему-то очень смешно заканчивалось  :Smile:   Сейчас даже думать об этом не хочу, меня эти мысли пугают... Доходило до того, что когда мну вытаскивали, я не могла понять что происходит, только потом вспоминала... 
Сейчас всё не так, я сама себя успокаиваю.....
Стараюсь...
Жизнь у мну тяжёлая была :roll: , стала ещё сложнее :lol: 
Зато есть + в другом))

----------


## fucka rolla

> блин, чуваки! и чувихи! леди и джентельмены! кому 16-20 лет. пожалуйста, не делайте этого! понятно, что ваши проблемы самые важные и самые неразрешимые для вас


 и ща на тя критика с их стороны посыплется...если не критика, то попытки доказать, что их проблемы ни чем твоим не уступают, и обдуманны и логически обоснованны не меньше твоего.....=)
хотя в 16 плакать та легче......со слезами та и грусть проходит....
после 20 уже не до слез.....

----------


## GanibaL

> Сообщение от тень
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от h4te
> 
> ...


     «…Или я погасну, как свеча, которую задувает ветер, но которая сама устает от себя и пресыщается собою, - выгоревшая свеча? Или, наконец, задую ли я сам себя, чтобы не выгореть?» Ф.Ницше

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

почти 19...
попыток было  около десятка...

----------


## dogma-nks

Ужос,так нельзя ребята ,завязывайте с этим!

----------


## Ella

> 19...
> хотелось до 18-ти уйти


  Мне тоже хотелось...

----------


## Ella

21... Попыток не было. Не хочу жить, сколько себя помню. Почему?... Сложно сказать. Жизнь налажена. Но почему-то все равно хочется умереть...

----------


## Sick Spiny

17. Была одна попытка, месяц назад. Но после неё я решил, что никогда не решусь на самоубийство.

----------


## Cindy

15 лет одна поытка.

----------


## fifengl

26 лет, две попытки, обе удачные...
После второй клинической - 4 минуты - ненадолго захотел жить... Ненадолго.

----------


## fifengl

> жжошь! :lol:


 Ну а как называется попытка самоубийства, закончившаяся смертью, хоть и клинической?

----------


## Изнанка света

О!Думала, что я самая старая  :Big Grin:  .Оказывается довольно много людей моего возраста, а есть старше  :Smile:  
Мне в сентябре 30.

----------


## touch of rain...

> Ну а как называется попытка самоубийства, закончившаяся смертью, хоть и клинической?


 неудачной, конечно же. если она закончилась смертью, то была б удачной)

----------


## Аска

Мне 18, попыток было 3.Одна закончилась комой.

----------


## Ведьма

> почти 19...
> попыток было  около десятка...


 Около десятка?!
Это как же ты так?

----------


## Lin

Мне 20. Попыток 3. Постоянно думаю о 4

----------


## Valeriya

23 года. Две попытки. Мысли о третьей не уходят из головы в принципе.  До тридцати вряд ли доживу. Отношусь к этому спокойно, без уныния.

----------


## Anubis

Таое ощущение, что это какие-то гонки...у кого больше попыток....

----------


## Римма

В сентябре будет 24. Попыток не было. Или делать, или нет.

----------


## squirrely

32

----------


## nothing1

Мне 24 года. 25 июля исполнится 25. Одна попытка в 20 лет.

----------


## bugfly

26. Одна попытка в 22. Сейчас просто жду удачной ситуации в жизни, нельзя же не зажечь под занавес, для себя-то. В прошлый раз я понял что реально жил только в тот самый момент, теперь нужно сделать этот момент незабываемым.

----------


## nothing1

А вот уже и 25. Млин. Клятвенно полгода назад себя заверял, что до 25 не дотяну. Слабак. Хотя я не совсем виноват, все хочу перед смертью мозги себе хоть немного вправить.

----------


## vlad775577

fucka rolla 
после 20 уже не до слез.....
А после 21го ещё хуже!!

----------


## vlad775577

21,одна попытка,повешание,не смог..духу не хватило...хотя,стоял в петле,на стуле,друг помог,туда не отправиться,ну а про то что..стоял на балконе,на окне..двумя ногами..лирика наверное уже!! Постоянно, мысли о су посещают, я человек суицид!!! И это уже больше не пугает,только хотелось бы,не больно и быстро!

----------


## multiplegrudge

нидавно исполнилось 22.
попытки были.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мне почти 17. У меня была олна попытка суицида...хотя, нет...это была не попытка...это было на интерес...типа, а что произойдет, а больно ли будет...мы тогда с подругой вены порезали...у меня глубоких порезов не вышло (хотя мелкие шрамы остались), а вот она в больницу надолго загремела...потом еще сколько ее родители по психологам разным таскали...

----------


## Voluntaria

Мне 19.Одна неудавшееся попытка в 17.Попытки еще будут..

----------


## Kranston

> 16 лет. попытки не было, т.к. моя первая попытка будет моей последней.


 +1, хотя мне почти в два раза больше. Но когда я решусь, я все сделаю, чтобы исключить случайности.

----------


## Kranston

Мне 31 год. М-да... Пора бы уже и естественной смертью откинуться =) Песок уже сыплется =)

----------


## Kranston

> 32


 Вау! А я думал, что я тут самый старый =)

----------


## gvart

19 лет...нету желания иметь 20

----------


## Voluntaria

мдя..я до 20 тоже не дотяну..к счастью)))

----------


## Tauron

20 лет

----------


## NoNaMe

18 годов  :Smile:

----------


## Born to kill

24

----------


## Amnesia

мне 18, я недавно вернулась с моря (сегодня водичка была - класс!), а сейчас ем дыню и переписываюсь с самым дорогим человеком на свете, попутно читая ваш форум. 
осенью - писать научную работу о проблемах суицида. но суицидники - интересный народ, ей богу!

----------


## Anubis

Зря вы ставите себе искусственные барьеры - не дотяну до 20, 25, 35 и пр. Это все условные в сущности даты, важно самоощущение, я знавал людей моего возраста, которым можно было дать лет 30 и более, а знавал и напротив, тех кто в 35-40 сохранял любопытство и интерес к жизни и бвли гораздо моложе внутри, чем снаружи.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> но суицидники - интересный народ, ей богу!


 самые интересные люди которых я всречал, есть о чём поговорить всегда

----------


## истерика

мну 18..  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Amnesia

> Сообщение от Amnesia
> 
> но суицидники - интересный народ, ей богу!
> 
> 
>  самые интересные люди которых я всречал, есть о чём поговорить всегда


 может быть потому, что они думают, что максимально приблизились к "грани"?

----------


## BlackBlood

17

----------


## лена

25  Видимо это действительно не просто переходный возраст уже Как решила в подростковом возрасте   что после 30 жить не хочу и не буду ,так и не изменилось ничего В 30 лет женщина-старушенция И так уже в 25 нормально не оторваться и не побеситься,в клуб приходишь все младше как правило,а дальше хуже будет Уже и топик с открытым животом вроде как одевать не прилично :cry: 
  Миром правят секс и деньги ,скукатаааа :roll:

----------


## Azazello

17 лет

----------


## NoNaMe

> Уже и топик с открытым животом вроде как одевать не прилично


 А че уже голыми ходят? :shock:

----------


## zet

Мне 25. До 26 доживать не хочу, поэтому су планирую в самое ближайшее время...

Лена, привет!

----------


## лена

> Уже и топик с открытым животом вроде как одевать не прилично
> 			
> 		
> 
>  А че уже голыми ходят? :shock:


 ну вообше то летом,в клубе молодой девушке одеть джинсы и топик с открытым животом нормально,а в 30 лет это дебилизм какой то уже При чем тут голые то?

----------


## Lin

> дальше хуже будет Уже и топик с открытым животом вроде как одевать не прилично


 если хорошая фигура, то почему бы и нет!

----------


## TUSKA

согласна с Леной.Я тоже старая дура.И уродина к тому же.Мне22.

----------


## TUSKA

Сейчас меня забянят навсегда за оскорбление форумчанки.Лена,слово "тоже" к тебе не относится!Просто тоже считаю,возраст накладывает свои отпечатки на поведение.Как говорится,что позволено Юпитеру,не позволено быку.Я считаю себя старой дурой.К тебе это не относится.Черт.всё пропало :cry:

----------


## Pain

> согласна с Леной.Я тоже старая дура.И уродина к тому же.Мне22.


  Ну если в 22  уже старая, то я уже давно ископаемое... Меня можно в музее, рядом с динозаврами поставить... :Smile: 



> И так уже в 25 нормально не оторваться и не побеситься,в клуб приходишь все младше как правило,а дальше хуже будет Уже и топик с открытым животом вроде как одевать не прилично :cry:


  С какого хрена неприлично то? Я в магазин за пивом хожу с паспортом :Smile: , потому что задолбали спрашивать: исполнилось ли мне 18..., а мне 25! Я в клубы без паспорта не хожу - иначе не пустят... :Smile:  При этом я по полтора часа тра**сь в тренажерном зале, не ради фигуры, а по тому что физические нагрузки меня отвлекают, я прекращаю думать.... Я уже давно не жру мяса - ну это уже мой бзик :Smile:  И по сравнению с большинством 20-ти летних девушек (которые живут на фаст фуде) я выгляжу охрененно... И возраст здесь нипричём... Все проблемы от головы....

----------


## eistee

я тоже мясо не ем.. иногда мне хочется повеситься просто, чтобы не слышать "а тебе не тяжело?", "и что совсем не хочется?") а вообще мне в сентябре 20 и я абсолютно согласна с теми, кто считает, что тот, кто хотел умереть, уже умер. когда спустя шесть попыток ты все еще живешь, стоит задуматься о том, что может быть жизнь не так ужасна? хотя я не могу судить.

----------


## Anathema666666

Мне 24 . Говорят что я симпатичный.

----------


## истерика

:shock: йа не хочу старееееть....

----------


## BlackBlood

душу продай за вечную жизнь.

----------


## истерика

*BlackBlood*, жить вечно тож не катит..

----------


## BlackBlood

Тогда  почему ты не хочешь стареть?

----------


## истерика

*BlackBlood*, потому.те не понять.

----------


## BlackBlood

> *BlackBlood*, потому.те не понять.


 попытаемся

Обычная жизнь  с вечной красотой? это надо ?

----------


## Dark Lady

18...
Скоро 19 стукнет...
Не думала, что доживу до этого...
А ведь могла уйти и раньше...
Первая попытка была в 16 лет...

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> согласна с Леной.Я тоже старая дура.И уродина к тому же.Мне22.


 Мне в декабре стукнет 21; я так и знала- я старуха :cry:
Да к тому же ничего в жизни не успела сделать, 5 лет жизни прошли мимо  :Frown:

----------


## sashechka

А мне аж 34. 20 лет люблю только одну женщину, она для меня - всё, реально. Прошедшим летом она мне окончательно отказала. Без надежды нет никакого смысла, интерес ко всему погас. Как? Буду вешаться

----------


## Боярд

А мне 20.

----------


## atma

Мне 18.. попыток не было...раньше о них думал....А терь не хочу :Smile:  Во всем можно найти положительные стороны

----------


## atma

> Сообщение от TUSKA
> 
> согласна с Леной.Я тоже старая дура.И уродина к тому же.Мне22.
> 
> 
>   Ну если в 22  уже старая, то я уже давно ископаемое... Меня можно в музее, рядом с динозаврами поставить...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ура!!! единомышленники найденыыы!! Я тоже не ем пищи животного  происхождения  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Julia111

Только, только в голове

----------


## Anubis

А я стейки люблю...сочненькие...и котлетки)))

----------


## blooddrakon

Товарищи не флудите !

----------


## Alesha GA

Мне 22. 
Попытки... Было несколько...

----------


## Svoloch

Мне 19 но я думаю что возраст это не столь важно

----------


## Sl0D

мне 18. а мысли о суициде появлялись лет в 14. первая попытка - буквально 1,5 месяца назад

----------


## Kranston

> Ура!!! единомышленники найденыыы!! Я тоже не ем пищи животного  происхождения


 Для фигуры полезнее как раз питаться мясом и зеленью, никакой картошки и мучного, равно как и сахара. Мой приятель таким макаром за четыре месяца почти 20 кг. сбросил.

----------


## Kranston

> Товарищи не флудите !


 Сорри, больше не буду =)

----------


## вася

ми 18.
попыток не было ибо страшно не умереть с первого раза и остаться инвалидом не в состоянии даже высмаркаться самостоятельно, поэтому уж полгода как планирую)))

----------


## ProniX

Мне 23 года... Попытки были, но больше точно не будут.

----------


## Ieremiya

Вот,скоро,35. Но...

----------


## sensuality

16)) попыток не было но думаю об этом)

----------


## Вия

14...+ одна попытка.просто уже устала.((

----------


## Марго

45. Такой опции в опросе нет. Очевидно, к этому возрасту все желающие уже находят верный способ.

----------


## H2

> 45. Такой опции в опросе нет. Очевидно, к этому возрасту все желающие уже находят верный способ.


 Нет. Всё проще. Просто большинство людей, которым за 30-40 не умеют пользоваться интернетом, компьютером или вообще его у них нету (говорю как компьютерщик с логическим мышлением, работающий в организации, активно использующей компьютерные технологии, но где работают люди абсолютно всех возрастных категорий). Основная масса людей, пользующихся интернетом имеет возраст до 30-40 лет (тут я могу и ошибаться с точностью возраста)

----------


## kesi

> Марго писал(а):
> 45. Такой опции в опросе нет. Очевидно, к этому возрасту все желающие уже находят верный способ.
> 
> Нет. Всё проще. Просто большинство людей, которым за 30-40 не умеют пользоваться интернетом, компьютером или вообще его у них нету (говорю как компьютерщик с логическим мышлением, работающий в организации, активно использующей компьютерные технологии, но где работают люди абсолютно всех возрастных категорий). Основная масса людей, пользующихся интернетом имеет возраст до 30-40 лет (тут я могу и ошибаться с точностью возраста)


 Действительно странный возрастной ценз в опросе)). На подобных форумах часто встречаются люди старше 40, а у нас даже было пару мужчин уже за 50, что и меня немало удивило.

----------


## SpiceGirl

Мне 15,7...хоть прожила не много,но сил нет больше..

----------


## U.F.O.

18, в страну прадедов пака не особо собираюсь...)) но скора наверна буду на грани паковать чемоданы.

----------


## Люция

4 попытки. паспортный возраст 22. настоящий - 807 лет

----------


## Люция

> Сообщение от Люция
> 
> настоящий - 807 лет
> 
> 
>  а собсно откуда такое точное число?


 так сказали Сферы

----------


## Агата

16 лет. но все попытки были лет с 14...наверно...(пипец, даж не помню, когда первая была).с марта-апреля 2007 попытки прекратились... больше не хочется. офигеть...я около 2 лет постоянно пыталась себя прикончить... блин, если б не эта тема, даже бы и не осознала этого...
а вообще в России по официальной статистике больше самоубийц 35-48 лет, просто здесь в больше молодых тусуется

----------


## Stas

Мне 22, но я не собираюсь встречать свой тридцатник. Время пока есть.

----------


## Stribyorn

14 все надоело

ГЫСамая первая попытка была в 8 лет я хотел взорваться на феерверке

----------


## TUSKA

теперь уже 23... :evil: Время летит,как больное.Первые попытки?В 13.Таблетки,крыша. :roll:

----------


## MATARIEL

А мну 17....перваю неудачная попытка полгода назад... :cry: 
Уже наметил срок "отправки"....а покамись время еще есть...

----------


## Andrew

"А мну 17....перваю неудачная попытка полгода назад...  
Уже наметил срок "отправки"....а покамись время еще есть..."

Мне тоже 17...1 попытка(смешная),тоже полгода назад(Набухался снотворного)....
Срока отправки не наметил, так как это глупо...Слушай MATARIEL, а зачем ты хочешь совершить СУ? Если не секрет...Ты ведь Каббалист? Как и я?

----------


## white_tiger

21. С 19 лет было 2 попытки.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Срока отправки не наметил, так как это глупо...Слушай MATARIEL, а зачем ты хочешь совершить СУ? Если не секрет...Ты ведь Каббалист? Как и я?


 Хм....как бы глупо это не звучало, хочу начать новую жизнь....эта жизнь меня уже достала...заглянуть за грань жизни и смерти....
И Каббла меня не удержит (видимо не доконца проникся).....я привержинец своей философии  :wink:  Но меня пугает мысль о следующей жизни, в которой я не буду тем, кем я есть....ведь со смертью теряеться личность, но остаться душа... может быть поэтому я изучаю многие религии и философии...всяких Фрейдов и Юнгов....но единственный, более различимый смысл жизни я нашел именно в Каббале.

----------


## Andrew

я привержинец своей философии 


Наш разум несовершеннен, он может здорово нас запутать.....он может нас даже убить(СУ)....

----------


## Alexandra

Я много раз хотела, на парапете стояла раз 30. Только запал быстро проходит и всё время что-то мешает, то смска от друга придёт, то где-то завоет сирена, не давая сосредоточится, а один раз вообще птичка на говову накакала... :Smile: )))))
Я поняла, почему люди кончают жизнь самоубийством.
Просто они по-другому её никак почувствовать не могут. Только на этой самой грани... и почти всем в последнюю секунду отчаянно хочется туда, откуда они бежали - в жизнь, обратно!
Вот так вот...

----------


## dep

18 
Ни одной попытки. Был один случай (почти случайно) - 8 часов комы. Понравилось, теперь хочу навсегда! 
Но по-настоящему - все не могу решиться , переступить через черту. Дату уже выбрала, так что убедительная прозьба: ПОМОГИТЕ РЕШИТЬСЯ.
А не пыталась потому, что боюсь, если откачают - то все - писец, что дальше делать??? Так что замкнутый круг! Вот так вот просто зашибись...

----------


## MeiLi

.....

----------


## Selenne

> ... и почти всем в последнюю секунду отчаянно хочется туда, откуда они бежали - в жизнь, обратно!
> Вот так вот...


 это невыносимо понимать, когда родной человек это уже сделал...что он сожалел.а это так и есть.я знаю точно.и так хотелось сказать: тебе так лучше, мы тебя не виним, только для того, чтоб он не был одинок, даже в своей смерти.Но я все отдала бы, чтоб вернуть его.и каждый раз просто разрывается все внутри.

----------


## Selenne

19 лет было..нет есть, не могу так говорить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dmitrij

*Blackwinged*
 xex! da vse s pervogo raza polu4itsja esli etogo dejstvitel'no xotet'! ja odin raz proboval,naglotalsja snotvornogo,no ono slabim okazalos'  :Frown:  s utra vstal i ne veril 4to ne polu4ilos'!A tak xotel..... i xo4ju  :Big Grin:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

19 лет, блин скоро 20, старею...

----------


## Toronado

26. Но это сейчас. А такой я лет с 12. Попытка была. Одна. Слабый я совсем. Даже для этого. Чтобы заставить себя хоть немного чуствовать, пытаюсь жить. Тошно.

----------


## uHKBu3uTOP

Щас 17 но пытался в 15

----------


## olesjka

17. А кажется живу вечность.

----------


## Showmeagain

Мне 24... Уже старенький...   :Smile:   Ничто так не угнетает, как осознание собственной беспомощности. Я был какое-то время в форуме для задумывающихся о су... М-да... Видимо я потерян для общества...   :Smile:  
А самое забавное, что несмотря на то, что я для себя все решил - мне очень не хочется, чтоб моему примеру следовали парни и девчонки 15-16-ти лет... Это сейчас я могу трезво и рационально подходить к своему выбору, а будучи подростком думают в основном эмоциями... Народ, подумайте еще раз перед тем как сделать что-то окончательное... И только если у вас не остается в душе нескольких чувств: - Надежды, любви, долга или страха, то тогда...                                Подумайте еще раз, а то вдруг вы врете самому себе... А всех нас мамы учат не врать... Нехорошо получится...  :wink:

----------


## salamandra

Мне всего 16 лет, а кажется, что лет 70...

----------


## dan

почти 20
надеюсь у меня всё получится
до этого никогда не пробывал

----------


## ImGirl

20 лет, попытка1.

----------


## ~Broken Love~

14.

----------


## riogo

24-го числа (тобиш через пару дней) 20, первая попытка в 15

----------


## ~Broken Love~

> 24-го числа (тобиш через пару дней) 20, первая попытка в 15


  Уже 5 лет живешь в таком состоянии? Я полгода где-то.

----------


## riogo

*~Broken Love~*
живу в таком напряге лет с 13 только тогда всё было проще и не оброщал внимание толком, а точнее переключался

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Мда...это точно...

----------


## jueldoll

*говорите здесь что реальных проблем нет. а какие они, эти реальные проблемы. 
для того, кто живёт в своем мире эти проблемы главные, они для этих людей важны,они центром всего становятся. и не корректно так говорить.
реальная проблема-это инвалидность в вашем понимании? неполноценность?
с таким отношением идите вы к чёрту.*
__________________________________________________  ___________
ну у меня синдром аспергера, я не общаюсь с людьми, я их боюсь,не могу видеть. 
это не реальная проблема? ЭТО ТАК! баловство, я правильно понимаю.
ЭТО МОЯ ВИНА?ЭТО МОЯ ОШИБКА?

----------


## NORDmen

*jueldoll*, признай свою/мою/других ничтожность. при этом мы возвеличиваем себя и свои проблемы. ищем оправдание, строим свою систему из-за того что не можем приспособиться к существующей.
people=shit. вот проблема. 
реальных проблем тут правда единицы, а если они и есть, то люди уже давно к ним приспособились. остальные льют сопли/слезы.

----------


## Психоделика

21

----------


## Regiss

31 год. Попытки в 25 и 26 лет (нужно было раньше - в 18-19, но думал, что все изменится). Сейчас вроде перерос, но считаю, что каждый имеет право если жизнь задавит. Сам для себя рассматриваю этот вариант наравне с другими как выход из трудных и невыносимых обстоятельств, если они возникнут.

----------


## Hrono

21 - с детства думаю об этом. Попыток не было. Но я знаю, думать - хотеть) Но я ещё на что-то надеюсь: ничего, кроме твоей жизни (жить или умереть) от тебя не зависит. Но знаю - лучше не будет. Причина, почему нет... Потому что знаю, что если я убью себя - то больше никогда её не увижу. Это в какой-то степени сильнее меня - всегда было...

----------


## Olmeka

когда в больничке лежала...поразило количество молодых и стариков! РЯдом бабка лежала....Ну вот ей было 80 лет и муж у нее, который без ее помощи не может жить Никого кроме нее не узнает..А так все молодые.Особенно поразила девочка 15 лет.У нее более 20 суицидов..Ее хорошо оберегают родители. Не дают ей уйти.Но ее глаза просто пусты...из них уже ушла жизнь.Жалко конечно ее...

----------


## sinbound

Мне сейчас 29.

Попыток как таковых не было. Впервые всерьёз задумался о самоубийстве в 10 лет, в 1988 году.

За 20 лет, прошедших с тех пор, в моей жизни не было ничего, ради чего стоило её проживать. Если бы я умер тогда в 10 лет, было бы гораздо лучше.

----------


## Olmeka

ээ....с 3 этажа не думаю, что ты бы умер. Я с 6 своего боюсь прыгать, потому что возможно остаться инвалидом.Случаи читала. 
А так я сама в мае 2007 г попытка Су причем вполне серьозно.. Мне 21...Жаль что не на 20 живу этаже)))

----------


## Sl0D

совсем скоро стать ещё на год старше

----------


## barbariska

mne 16. 
ne riskovala k popitke samoubiystva.ya edinstvenniy rebenok v semye.problem tak kakovix net.no prosto zamu4il odin vopros,za4em mi jivem na etom svete?dla 4eqo postayanniye problemi,stradaniya,poteri.ne ludwe li umeret? :?  i takiye proiwestviya.kto veni rejit,kto v 9 etaja kidayetsa,kto-to pod mawini,kto-to ewe 4to to.

----------


## MATARIEL

*barbariska*, я где то читал что подвели расчеты страданий и радостей среднего-статистичного человека и пришли к выводу, что предпочтительнее было бы не рождаться :lol: Наверное этот мир есть некое испытание где будет "удовлетворен" сильнейший и умнейший..... хоть и эгоистично звучит.

----------


## barbariska

[quote="MATARIEL"] v etom ti prav.vijivaet silneywiy :Smile:  a na s4et toqo,4to ludwe ne rojdatsa,eto tak ;D

----------


## tatr

20. 3 попытки..  одна вены, две таблетки. результат - шрамы, посаженная печень (лучший друг мой-унитаз... блюю по пять раз в нед и тп), самобичевание и слезы отчаянья родителей... жива... ну и нах, спрашивается? один раз попробовал - затягивает.. удобный способ сбежать от проблем и от себя... последние 2 года держусь. но, собако, из головы не вылазит.. так просто..

----------


## lastlucifer

16 лет. Почему-то попыпок еще не было...знаю точно, когда будет первая, это будет и последняя, но еще сначала хочется убит кое-кого, а потом и самому... Хотя в душе есть еще огонек надежды на лутшее, на то, что само собою все решится, но он сгоряет с каждой минутой. Да и только сам человек может спасти себя...

----------


## gottlight

17.2 попытки.Одна пости удалась,но мама поняла все и вызвала скорую.

----------


## Ekvii12

Мне 20 лет. Думаю возраст не играет никакой роли. Если человеку плохо, депрессия разъедает не глядя.

----------


## sliver

27. Попыток не было. Пока.

ЗЫ Слово "попытка" вообще для меня звучит странно. Как будто люди не понимают ЧТО они делают. Тот кто действительно хочет этого, делает. У меня будет только одна попытка.

----------


## 123

Так понял здесь принято гордиться "попытками" как орденами.
Может введем на форуме знаки почета, ордена какие-нибудь.
Например:
"Орден Красного бла бла Суицида".
"Орден Су-ворова"
некоторым уже можно смело давать звания "заслуженный", "народный".
Ну или просто звездочки малевать под аватаром.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*123* может тебе дать этот титул 



> Так понял здесь принято гордиться "попытками" как орденами.


 как говориться по себе людей не судят ( уж не знаю я про твои попытки )  и даже если есть люди которые этим гордятся то это их право но ты делаешь слишком поспешные выводы говоря что У НАС ТАК ПРИНЯТО! 
( при этом оставив один пост, и зарегившись не так давно ) ты хочешь кого унизить или обвинить? тогда я предложу тебе перейти  на другой форум  



> Может введем на форуме знаки почета, ордена какие-нибудь


 занимайся такими вещами где угодно но только не тут

----------


## Коба

мммддааа... плохо...

----------


## 123

люди расслабтесь
попытка не пытка)

----------


## алекс

мне 25. хоть умереть иногда и охота, но когда дело доходит до попытки СТРАШНО.

----------


## Anubis

> Так понял здесь принято гордиться "попытками" как орденами..


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  У меня порой при  чтении форума сходные мысли, многие говорят о неудавшихся попытках чуть ли не с гордостью.

----------


## dunkel

21 год. 1 попытка, откачали в реанимации, потом дурка...вообщем если будет след попытка то наверняка, а то ощющения крайне не приятные остались...

----------


## Dick

dunkel



> 21 год. 1 попытка, откачали в реанимации, потом дурка...вообщем если будет след попытка то наверняка, а то ощющения крайне не приятные остались...


 Ну еще бы!На самом деле в этом занятии,намного меньше хорошего,чем кажется,а то и вообще нет...

----------


## [underlover]

19 лет + 2 попытки = 8 месяцев в дурке

больше никаких хирургов, токсикологов и психиатров.
если будет еще, а будет, то наверняка.
поэтоу и не тороплюсь. думаю..

----------


## Jizzy

23 года
попыток пока не было. если решу окончательно - то просто застрелюсь, благо ружье давно есть

----------


## prodemo

20 лет. с 2005 по 2008 была 21 попытка (кто-то мне сказал, что это "очко", что я неудачница). надеюсь, 22-ая будет последней..... думаю над способом, почти определилась.

----------


## MATARIEL

prodemo,  а мне нравится число 21.. пусть таким оно и останется...)

----------


## prodemo

Matariel, ты прав, пусть число неудачных останется таким (ведь не уменьшишь). а удачная - она единственная в своем роде.

----------


## MATARIEL

prodemo, нет! >_<  пусть число попыток остановится на 21... оно куда лучше 22... точно-точно... поверь мне..))

----------


## mors certa

> Пытаясь совершить су надо не думать ни о чём. Просто отключть здравый смысл, забыть о тех кому будет тебя не хватать, так как после смерти всё будет абсолютно безразлично, так как ничего дальше не будет.
> Я вот думаю что вся жизнь на земле, все люди, животные имеют лишь одну цель в жизни - продолжить род и, соответственно, все вытекающие из этого ньюансы типа любовь, семья, дети и т. д.
> Можете со мной не соглашаться, но эло сугубо моё мнение.
> Человеческий разум просто не переваривает мысли о самоубийстве, наделяя человека страхом перед ним и всячески мешая человеку самоуничтожиться. Человек не существует без всех этих животных инстинктов которые ведут его и заставляют жить. Люди должны радоваться жизни. 
> А что если я просто осознаю что всё это бесполезно? После смерти ничего нет и быть не может! Зачем же мне находиться в этом мирке если всё ведёт к концу?


 всё верно.
на все 100 процентов.
давно тебя на форуме нет, но надеюсь, что ты жив и здоров... хоть я и разделяю твои взгляды, и считаю это достаточным поводом для СУ.

----------


## female07

> 16 лет. попытки не было, т.к. моя первая попытка будет моей последней.


 очень наивно))
мне 19 лет и я с 8го класса уже много попыток предпринимала) как видишь(читаешь в данном случае) я жива.



> Пытаясь совершить су надо не думать ни о чём. Просто отключть здравый смысл, забыть о тех кому будет тебя не хватать, так как после смерти всё будет абсолютно безразлично, так как ничего дальше не будет


 действительно, при каждой моей попытке мысль о родителях меня останавливала.

----------


## S.Method

> Вот и средний возрост ),от 15 до 20,иногда чуть больше.
> Когда девочку бросает мальчик и она думает что произошел конец света)),или же мои родители меня настолько не понимают что прям вешайся.
> Реальных проблем нету.


 34 года.

----------


## Hitorimono

ого, так я еще и не вписываюсь в опросник.
видимо такой старый, что скоро уже и так пора.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

уже 18)
как все меняется...последний раз была тут в 16 и сидела довольно много...или ничего не меняется раз я снова тут? :Big Grin:

----------


## kuklawoodoo

19, одна попытка. Жаль нет ружья(

----------


## D.V.

29. Попыток небыло. Если текущая ситуация в ближайшем будущем не изменится (устал ждать, анализировать, пытаться менять) то будет реальное действие с необходимым результатом. Мыслей о близких нет, ведь "близкие" по крови бывают совершенно чужими.

----------


## Pechalka

21.одна попытка..

----------


## D.V.

> 21.одна попытка..


 Больше не надо. Постарайся найти общество в котором тебе будет комфортно.

----------


## Pechalka

> Больше не надо. Постарайся найти общество в котором тебе будет комфортно.


 Как я найду общество если я социофобка? И из дома не выхожу...у меня нет друзей...у меня все мои бывшие подруги замуж повыскакивали и я им нах не нужна со своими проблемами.Да и они мне нах не нужны...

----------


## D.V.

> Как я найду общество если я социофобка? И из дома не выхожу...у меня нет друзей...у меня все мои бывшие подруги замуж повыскакивали и я им нах не нужна со своими проблемами.Да и они мне нах не нужны...


 Независимый суицид-форум тоже общество.
Если хочешь - можно об этом поговорить, но давай в другой ветке, эту лучше не засорять.

----------


## Pechalka

> тоже общество.
> Если хочешь - можно об этом поговорить, но давай в другой ветке, эту лучше не засорять.


 в какой?

----------


## uTorrentRus

20. попыток не было, так как ищу 100% способ. хотя в детстве мне можно сказать пытались помочь, так что эт можно посчитать за попытку.

----------


## beeee

16 , 3 попытки

----------


## Гражданин

21, мысли были лет в 18-19, попыток не было. пока держимся)

----------


## МаксимНазаров

На форуме ради обсуждения сей проблемы и помощи людям. Попыток не было и не будет. Люблю жизнь!

----------


## Hoot

24
 3 попытки 
17 спас друг
21 остановился сам.
23 остановила жена

----------


## Gorinich

33 года, попыток не было , возможностей и огнестрела до фига, начиная с ак и заканчивая танком, способен терпеть боль и резать самого себя, на данный момент живу потому что должен. Очень устал. способ будет надежным

----------


## Irene

------

----------


## Alies

20 лет ,2 попытки....в течении последнего года мысли о суициде уже в печенках сидят....каждый раз останавливает семья и родители...

----------


## kotenok_gav

28 лет, 4 попытки, из них более-менее серьезная одна.

----------


## Lili _The_One

Ну приплыли. А моего возраста в опросе нет  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Типа столько не живут? 
Мне 38.

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Типа столько живут, просто полагается что в таком возрасте люди более зрелые и умные, и не занимаются чепухой вроде суицидальных мыслей.)

----------


## Виктория

18 лет, скоро будет 19 если доживу. Одна неудачная попытка (таблетки) год назад.
Сейчас не знаю, стоит ли жить дальше.

----------


## Alies

Стоит,почему бы не пожить дальше?Чего такого у тебя случилось ,что жить не хочешь?

----------


## Hard Candy

Недавно исполнилось 22,
А суицидальные мысли периодически появляются лет с 13

----------


## Destruct

20
Суицидальные мысли - тоже примерно с 13

----------


## ARTu

18

----------


## ihATEmE

мне 17

----------


## муравский

Хотите узнать, что будет после смерти? Могу сказать одно, жизнь бесконечна, и чтобы вы не пугались этого, она разбита на бесконечные циклы. В самом цикле (от рождения до смерти, как принято считать) существуют преобразования – это, как бы ваш цикл разбит на подциклы, которыми вы можете управлять. Например: человека сбивает автомобиль, в одном цикле, и он переходит в другой подцикл, либо он остается в этом подцикле, не встречаясь с автомобилем. Но существует связь между этими подциклами (их еще называют параллельными мирами). 
Вот на этих переходах из одного подцикла в другой, мы с вами и будем перемещаться во времени, и пространстве
Хочу вас предупредить, для каждого человека свои ограничения в перемещении – это полный его цикл, вы не можете перемещаться по циклам. 
Но мне кажется, вам и этого хватит, тем более что вы можете посмотреть все ваши подциклы, и остаться в любом из них.
Можно уже с уверенностью сказать, что машина времени изобретена.
если есть интерес пишите

----------


## Zabava

Простите,но у вас тут прямо детский сад какой-то...(Можете обозвать меня старой кошелкой!),но мне через две недели 45,я в здравом уме и трезвой памяти,но очень хотелось бы,чтобы эта днюха прошла бы уже без меня....

----------


## Alies

Почему чуть што сразу детский сад(((

----------


## Nika...

Мне кажется, чем взрослее, тем более осознанно принимаешь это решение. А у меня через неделю др, снова сбегу от этого мира куда-нибудь на природу и отключу телефон.

----------


## Sky

как всё печально... :Frown:

----------


## KOSHARA

> Вот и средний возрост ),от 15 до 20,иногда чуть больше.
> Когда девочку бросает мальчик и она думает что произошел конец света)),или же мои родители меня настолько не понимают что прям вешайся.
> Реальных проблем нету.


 не надо так говорить!! для кождого человека его проблема самая серьезная!!! и не важно на чем она основана

----------


## KOSHARA

> Хотите узнать, что будет после смерти? Могу сказать одно, жизнь бесконечна, и чтобы вы не пугались этого, она разбита на бесконечные циклы. В самом цикле (от рождения до смерти, как принято считать) существуют преобразования – это, как бы ваш цикл разбит на подциклы, которыми вы можете управлять. Например: человека сбивает автомобиль, в одном цикле, и он переходит в другой подцикл, либо он остается в этом подцикле, не встречаясь с автомобилем. Но существует связь между этими подциклами (их еще называют параллельными мирами). 
> Вот на этих переходах из одного подцикла в другой, мы с вами и будем перемещаться во времени, и пространстве
> Хочу вас предупредить, для каждого человека свои ограничения в перемещении – это полный его цикл, вы не можете перемещаться по циклам. 
> Но мне кажется, вам и этого хватит, тем более что вы можете посмотреть все ваши подциклы, и остаться в любом из них.
> Можно уже с уверенностью сказать, что машина времени изобретена.
> если есть интерес пишите


 ты прям такой уверенный!!! не надо лишних агетаций не забыай куда пишешь!!

----------


## Gonzo

*для кождого человека его проблема самая серьезная!!! и не важно на чем она основана*
Ну не скажи, одно дело если у человека рак, увечье, инвалидность,  
неизличимые тяжелые психические заболевания. И совсем другое, когда 16-17 летние дети устраивают себе "попытки" только изза того, что их там кто то не понимает, не любит, не уважает. Я не о том что это целиком их вина - общество должно быть более открытым к человеку как таковому, но и их приучать к аморфности и культивировать подростковую слабость и неуверенность неопытности не стоит. 

ЗЫ: Интересно, заходят ли на этот форум авторы тех первых постов 2006 года... Надеюсь, все живы и счастливы  - отпишите пожалуства, людям "сложного возраста" ваш опыт бы пригодился наверное..

----------


## Freddi

Gonzo
Вы по ходу дела умирать никогда не хотели
Не парьте про несерьёзность попыток и про плохое общесто
СУ все возрасты покорны
в любых слоях общества

----------


## Gonzo

Нет Фредди, я как не странно хочу жить, но мне объективно это противопоказано - "нормальной" жизни у меня не будет, даже просто сидеть в четырех стенах у компьютера долго неудастся - надо идти работать. А работать если у тебя нет будущего - бред. +весь комплекс от депрессии тоски и "мировой скорби" до бессоницы, запоров и прочих радостей.
Плохое общество: я имел ввиду люди не интересуются друг другом, отсюда одиночество, отсюда такие невзгоды типа "она меня не любит" разрастаются до вселенских катастроф. СУ покорны все, но убивать себя если на тебя "давят в классе" разве не бред??? Школу сменить не пробовали? Несчастная любовь? Меньше сидите на форумах жалуйтесь - сходите в клуб с друзьями, напейтесь, познакомьтесь с девченками/парнями. Если хотите конечно, право выбора это святое...
Конечно каждый имеет право находить себя несчастным, жаль 14 летних эмо, повешавшихся из за "одиночества и любви", но что тут.. Мне пофиг в общем, мир не изменишь, просто многим гораздо хуже, я лично завидую этим ребятам с их "проблемами", мне б так...

----------


## Mia

Ой... а я такая взрослая-взрослая... но всё равно инфантильная... как што не по-моиму - всё пипц!  :Frown: Хотя... импульсивности наверно нет... в таком возрасте решения уже осознанно принимаются...

----------


## Aleks

> Ну не скажи, одно дело если у человека рак, увечье, инвалидность,
> неизличимые тяжелые психические заболевания.


 Это значит только такой человек имеет право хотеть умереть? :) 
Для каждого реальны только его чувства. Каждый чувствует только своё. Люди - это же не сообщающиеся сосуды, чтоб если одному хуже, то другой должен почувствовать себя лучше))

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> СУ все возрасты покорны


 Ты гений!!!
Такая вроде бы простая фраза, а как точно отражает смысл. Плюс у меня ещё сразу ассоциация на исходную фразу и сразу же ещё куча оттенков. 

Что-то меня в последнее время тянет на простые вещи... Нахожу в них какие-то свои ассоциации и радуюсь, как ребенок.

----------


## Отдамся

мне 15 с половиной лет, сейчас считаю это глупым (Вы уж простите), т.к. у меня есть замечательная девушка, я пытался несколько раз, но чтото меня останавливало на некоторых моментах. точное количество попыток не назову.

----------


## Страсть

мне 14 лет.Попыток не было потому,что до этого времени я была полностью довольна жизнью.

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Мне 20ь!

----------


## Unity

Скоро 21  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

21 недавно было

----------


## KOSHARA

19))) молодая и красивая)))

----------


## Giorgino

28 лет.

----------


## недоразумение

Было 3 попытки.Серьёзная в 19 лет.Сейчас мне 36 и я уже просто лучше знаю,как.Эта будет точно последней.Я простолучше подготовлюсь

----------


## Shved

мне 28.

утерял надежду.

смерть - это просто вечный сон. ее нечего бояться.

страшно только когда будет больно

----------


## DeD

Надо устроить чтоб небольно
А мне 31
Жаль что нельзя убиться 10 раз,а только один и все.

----------


## makc

30/13лет ожидания.

----------


## Drozd

22... Две попытки вторая только-что... Неудачные... :Frown:

----------


## night-r

16, первая попытка была в лет 10

----------


## Christiana

18 лет.первая попытка лет в 13.попыток штук 10 и все неудачные..надеюсь следующая таки закончится так,как надо мне...

----------


## Dalia

17 лет. Первая попытка в 13.

----------


## Nervous_Tic

17 исполнилось 17 ого числа.. 
одна попытка .

----------


## тонкая_красная_нить

19 лет..одна попытка

----------


## Gerch

19 лет. Ни одной попытки. 
Надеюсь, что, собственно ПОПЫТОК у меня не будет - будет результат)
Как-никак у меня в руках самый совершенный инструмент, созданный человечеством за тысячелетия эволюции)

----------


## безкровный

Мне 19 лет. Попыток уже много было. Только в этом году, наверное, раз 5. но каждый раз что-то или кто-то мне мешал ( или наоборот, спасал? ) и каждый раз меня откачивали. Но на этом останавливаться не собираюсь. Когда-нибудь доведу задуманное до конца...И вот тогда точно меня никто не откачает...

----------


## Deathman

Мне 24 года. 3 неудавшиеся попытки совершенные с 15 до18 лет, неудавшиеся как я считаю из-за слишком юного возраста. К 4 попытке я готовлюсь намного серъёзнее, она должна стать решающей.

----------


## ЧёрныйКот

16 лет 1 попытка

----------


## noice

1 попытка, закончилась в дурке http://www.suicide-forum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

----------


## angelolcka

в 16 лет первая попытка, на этом не остановлюсь

----------


## Игорёк

27лет. Попыток не было и надеюсь что небудет. если и будет то только одна - первая и последняя...

----------


## Voland-791

22 попыток пока небыло,но быть может.. и только один раз!

----------


## star24

Все такие молодые в основном. Еще повеселило, что в опросе максимальный возраст - 35 лет. А что же, старше суицидников не бывает разве?

29 лет. 1 попытка с попаданием в больничку.

----------


## безымянный

18.
Попытаюсь в ближайшее время. Надеюсь сразу и навсегда.

----------


## мутный тип

19, с детства увлекался химией, попытка будет единственной и безповоротной

----------


## INIESTA

Мде...63 процента самоубийц это ребята 16-22 лет...О чем это говорит?

----------


## Selbstmord

О том, что в этом возрасте больше всего проблем.

----------


## огрызок тепла

о том, что в этом возрасте меньше всего мозгов

----------


## Игорёк

огрызок тепла, +1. в яблочко ))

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну, у кого что болит...

----------


## Jiharka

> О том, что в этом возрасте больше всего проблем.


 да какие проблемы?! о чем Вы?! Девушка любимая бросила? В школе/институте задирают ? Юношеский максимализм просто играет,не более....

правильно было сказано выше...мозгов просто меньше...имхо... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

По твоему это не проблемы? Для меня проблемы.

----------


## Jiharka

> По твоему это не проблемы? Для меня проблемы.


 Это не та проблема,ради которой стоит расставаться с жизнью....Помнишь как с кольцом Соломона?!

----------


## Selbstmord

Помню-помню. Ну пока я не собираюсь расставаться с жизнью просто потому, что боюсь боли. Но все для меня это большие проблемы.

----------


## Jiharka

> Помню-помню. Ну пока я не собираюсь расставаться с жизнью просто потому, что боюсь боли. Но все для меня это большие проблемы.


 а лет Вам сколько ,позвольте полюбопытствовать?

----------


## Selbstmord

Мне 18. Да-да, тот самый "юношеский максимализм" и "отсутствие мозгов".

----------


## Jiharka

> Мне 18. Да-да, тот самый "юношеский максимализм" и "отсутствие мозгов".


 плавали,знаем....на личном опыте скажу ,не те это "проблемы" ,ради которых стоит с жизнью распрощаться.....

----------


## Selbstmord

Я уже понял, но, как я уже сказал, я пока не собираюсь "уходить", но желание есть.

----------


## Хвост

23. Судя по всему, для этого форума я уже солидный дядя в возрасте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fanny Skri

27

----------


## lostsoul

21 год

----------


## Неурус

15

----------


## Танюха

23 года, две попытки су

----------


## Elpiko

28. Морально готов, но что-то держит. Разбираюсь.

----------


## Танюха

Тоже морально готова, но что то держит и не отпускает в мир неизвестный.

----------


## Ранимый

Скоро тридцатник...

----------


## June

35. Кто больше?

----------


## Sukkubus

сейчас 23, попытки были в 14 и в 18

----------


## Дмитрий_9

30 и это угнетает

----------


## Neron

> 25 лет
> 
> 
> не хочу просто. Устала я


 Мне тож 25 и я тоже устала... Причем конкретно...

----------


## Kali-Ma

> 35. Кто больше?


 Я. 39. Но я не суицидник)
О, неожиданность! В опроснике и графы-то такой нет) Модеры, добавьте, что ли, а то дискриминация какая-то!

----------


## sexi маньяк

Мне 26. мне кажется, что я никому не нужна, ну кроме одного человека, с которым не могу быть вместе :Frown:  только ради него и живу...

----------


## Positive Shot

А мне 20 лет, попыток не было и не будет  :Big Grin:

----------


## 6erikov

Мне 24 года. Первую "попытку" совершил по-моему где-то в 20.

----------


## jokker

мне 27..первые мысли такие пришли лет в 11. Просто пришли и все. С тех пор не покидают. Иногда очень явно все обдумываю и совершенно не боюсь смерти. Жалко людей которых это может затронуть. На самом деле это не просто неразделенная любовь или какая-то неудача..это все в общем..вся жизнь..весь смысл..просто перестаешь ценить себя. Не знаю будет ли у меня попытка (если будет - надеюсь успешная) но знаю одно - если бы меня кто-то спросил хочу ли я жить...я бы долго думал перед ответом

----------


## Анна Домини

Мне 25. С 15 лет хочу умереть. Попыток толком не было,понимаю,что до конца довести умения не хватит,а инвалидом стать не хочу.
Жизнь -пустота,только и мечтаю,чтобы она побыстрей кончилась.

----------


## Unity

21, осенью стукнет 22... Более чем достаточно, для того, дабы понять: жизнь Некоторых существ Совершенно Напрасна и лучшее, что может быть сделано в данном случае, – это саморазрушение во имя Очищения Природы от ещё одного отвратительного образчика «носительницы груза наследственных аномалий»...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Герда

21

----------


## Alabastria

К сожалению, мне уже стукнуло 21. Совсем древняя стала...
2 попытки, очень несерьёзные, прям глупее некуда.
Первая в 13. Не пила 2.5 дня. Потом сдалась. Никто и не заметил.
Вторая в 17. Ещё глупее. Просто ходила и всего боялась. Вот столб на голову упадёт, вот машина в подземный переход въедет, вот трамвай с рельсов сойдёт, только чтобы меня прибить. (ну и естественно письменная попытка, от них всегда легче становится)
Следующая будет в 25. А так умирать не хочется! Столько всего ещё осталось, что мне бы хотелось сделать! Четырёх лет точно не хватит. Раньше я жаловалась, что мне осталось жить только восемь лет. Теперь их осталось всего четыре... Это ведь так мало!
Ну ладно, может ещё передумаю.

----------


## Alex22

> К сожалению, мне уже стукнуло 21. Совсем древняя стала...


 28, совсем изсох...

----------


## Failure

Мне 43 года. Таких тут даже в списке нет.  :Smile:

----------


## Эндер

17 ) Видимо я еще мал да глуп ))

----------


## Эндер

> 21, осенью стукнет 22... Более чем достаточно, для того, дабы понять: жизнь Некоторых существ Совершенно Напрасна и лучшее, что может быть сделано в данном случае, – это саморазрушение во имя Очищения Природы от ещё одного отвратительного образчика «носительницы груза наследственных аномалий»...


 Не надо так категорично. Мир точно не станет лучше, после вашего ухода, скорее наоборот.

----------


## Сахасрара

> К сожалению, мне уже стукнуло 21. Совсем древняя стала...
> 2 попытки, очень несерьёзные, прям глупее некуда.
> Первая в 13. Не пила 2.5 дня. Потом сдалась. Никто и не заметил.
> Вторая в 17. Ещё глупее. Просто ходила и всего боялась. Вот столб на голову упадёт, вот машина в подземный переход въедет, вот трамвай с рельсов сойдёт, только чтобы меня прибить. (ну и естественно письменная попытка, от них всегда легче становится)
> Следующая будет в 25. А так умирать не хочется! Столько всего ещё осталось, что мне бы хотелось сделать! Четырёх лет точно не хватит. Раньше я жаловалась, что мне осталось жить только восемь лет. Теперь их осталось всего четыре... Это ведь так мало!
> Ну ладно, может ещё передумаю.


 какой-то неадекват. что к чему, не поняла. Вроде хочет жить, а пишет, что через 4 года умрёт.. Вам гадалка нагадала что ли?)

----------


## Alabastria

> какой-то неадекват. что к чему, не поняла. Вроде хочет жить, а пишет, что через 4 года умрёт.. Вам гадалка нагадала что ли?)


 Даже не знаю, как объяснить это состояние... Когда тебе кажется, что по достижении 25 (или там по окончании института) тебе захочется засадить пулю в лоб (или там что под руку попадётся).
Раньше я такое же про школу думала (семнадцать лет). К счастью, этого не случилось.
Теперь понимаю, что можно это ощущение понимать не физически, а том смысле, что кончается одна жизнь - начинается новая. В новом городе, с новыми людьми...
Просто меня пугают любые перемены, и именно поэтому я боюсь, что не выдержу.
Вот. Как-то так.

----------


## Сахасрара

ааа) Воспринимайте перемены как появление новых возможностей. Я наоборот люблю такие моменты..хоть и страх тоже есть.

----------


## xu_

28 лет
2 попытки
всё как у людей....

----------


## Saberia

Мне 23. И я безумно рада, что не такая идиотка как вы. Я никогда не решусь на суицид, потому что я уверенная в себе, незакомплексованная личность. Вы, товарищи, больные на всю голову. 
Если вы покончите жизнь суицидом, так это хорошо! Одним дибилом на земле меньше станет! А если передумаете, нужно, чтобы кто-то вас добил (чтобы не плодились уроды).
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Эндер

> Мне 23. И я безумно рада, что не такая идиотка как вы. Я никогда не решусь на суицид, потому что я уверенная в себе, незакомплексованная личность. Вы, товарищи, больные на всю голову. 
> Если вы покончите жизнь суицидом, так это хорошо! Одним дибилом на земле меньше станет! А если передумаете, нужно, чтобы кто-то вас добил (чтобы не плодились уроды).


 Большое вам спасибо. Желаю вам успешно попасть под грузовик  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saberia

> Большое вам спасибо. Желаю вам успешно попасть под грузовик


 Хахаха )) Недождетесь. Просто у меня в жизни все получается, есть любимые люди, работа, друзья - поэтому у меня в голове нормальные мысли нормального человека.
Судники почему получаются? Это неуверенные в себе люди, у них нет друзей, их никто не любит, у них ничего не получается. Нормальный бы человек пытался бы исправить такую ситуацию. А самый простой способ - это конечно убить себя.

----------


## Язва

> у меня в голове нормальные мысли нормального человека.


 Нормальные люди не приходят сюда для того чтобы пооскорблять других. Или у вас такой метод самоутверждения? Ооооччень оригинально. 
Если у вас всё хорошо и вы не хотите как-то поддержать тех, кому плохо, воздержитесь от комментариев и свалите отсюда)

----------


## Saberia

> Нормальные люди не приходят сюда для того чтобы пооскорблять других. Или у вас такой метод самоутверждения? Ооооччень оригинально. 
> Если у вас всё хорошо и вы не хотите как-то поддержать тех, кому плохо, воздержитесь от комментариев и свалите отсюда)


 А как вы предлагаете вас поддержать? Сесть рядом, пустить слезу, скорчить грустное лицо и соглашаться с вашими мыслями, что жизнь говно?

----------


## Язва

Сарказм? Зря. Способов много, было бы желание, а у вас его нет.

----------


## Saberia

> Сарказм? Зря. Способов много, было бы желание, а у вас его нет.


 Да желание как раз есть!!! Вы бы сначала темы все посмотрели, а потом писали!!!

----------


## Язва

> Да желание как раз есть!!! Вы бы сначала темы все посмотрели, а потом писали!!!


 да-да, я уже там. и всё равно "не верю".

----------


## Saberia

> да-да, я уже там. и всё равно "не верю".


 Да пожалуйста, я никого не заставляю.

----------


## Эндер

> А как вы предлагаете вас поддержать? Сесть рядом, пустить слезу, скорчить грустное лицо и соглашаться с вашими мыслями, что жизнь говно?


 Ты уже поддержала меня. Только видя таких мерзостей как ты я испытываю удовольствие. Я понимаю что мое восприятие мира, не ложно, а очень даже правдоподобно. А вот если бы ты села рядом и пустила слезу, я бы сделал вид что очень тебе благодарен, а в душе возможно и вовсе бы тебя возненавидел. В твоей поддержке я бы увидел только фальш. А мое пожелание попасть тебе под грузовик ? Лично я, так говорю спасибо. Я благодарен тебе за поддержку.

----------


## Sayana

Мне 25 первая попытка была в 16 лет, последняя в 23 и думаю она была не последней, а всего  попыток было 7

----------


## Игорёк

Сдается мне что у этого человека (Saberia) проблемы посерьезнее наших )

----------


## ambient

> Хахаха )) Недождетесь. Просто у меня в жизни все получается, есть любимые люди, работа, друзья - поэтому у меня в голове нормальные мысли нормального человека.
> Судники почему получаются? Это неуверенные в себе люди, у них нет друзей, их никто не любит, у них ничего не получается. Нормальный бы человек пытался бы исправить такую ситуацию. А самый простой способ - это конечно убить себя.


 Неа, самый простой способ - ничего не делать.

----------


## Каин

> Неа, самый простой способ - ничего не делать.


 Ничего не делать - дохрена делов.

----------


## лёля48

15 лет 
люди что лучше нписать на прощание :Confused:

----------


## Язва

> люди что лучше нписать на прощание


 "Похороните меня в любимой мини-юбке и розовой кофточке, той что с рюшками. Комп завещаю фонду помощи красноносых дельфинов" ну и классика: в моей смерти прошу никого не винить.
Что бы вы не написали, родственников это не убедит и не утешит. Так что не заморачивайтесь.

----------


## лёля48

> "Похороните меня в любимой мини-юбке и розовой кофточке, той что с рюшками. Комп завещаю фонду помощи красноносых дельфинов" ну и классика: в моей смерти прошу никого не винить.
> Что бы вы не написали, родственников это не убедит и не утешит. Так что не заморачивайтесь.


 спасибо ,а то я думала и не могла придумать. ещё раз спасибо за помощь я подумаю над твоими словами а кстати как лучше уйти

----------


## Язва

Судя по всему тебя сильно интересует сам процесс. Мне кажется, что если человек твёрдо намерен умереть он не станет долго и нудно выбирать способ сведения счётов с жизнью. 
Ваше поведение мне очень напоминает, пардон, показуху. В 15 лет это почти нормально. 
Не торопитесь, подумайте: оно вам надо?

----------


## лёля48

я просто хочу уйти красиво а не просто так хотя если ещё хоть слово от отца! яне буду церемоница

----------


## лёля48

помогите со способом ухода

----------


## смертник

> помогите со способом ухода


 задам такой вопрос - думаешь на том свете будет лучше? если ты конечно веришь в него, а если нет.. то что может быть хуже уйти в никуда? будто тебя и никогда не было, вообще ничего...

----------


## лёля48

хуже чем сейчас быть не может

----------


## смертник

> хуже чем сейчас быть не может


 не смеши... жизнь только цветочки, по сравнению с тем что нас ждет после нее

----------


## ника

а ты там был и все знаешь?если да то расскажи как там, хотя я сильно сомневаюсь в правоте твоих слов)

----------


## смертник

> а ты там был и все знаешь?если да то расскажи как там, хотя я сильно сомневаюсь в правоте твоих слов)


 я не в праве рассказывать о том мире :Smile:  верить или нет каждый решает для себя..

----------


## лёля48

а мне кажется что твои слова просто глупость и я в это верю

----------


## Язва

Зря вы так. Попасть на тот свет всегда успеете. Так не лучше ли пока побыть тут и посмотреть, что из этого выйдет? Обратного билета ведь не будет)

----------


## valeron

мне 21, первый раз вскрылся в 16 - неудачно, пытался жить дальше но чем дальше тем хуже и гаже и не хочется ничего, тем более здоровье говно, поэтому ищу на форуме у вас способы как можно 100% и безболезненно убиться, чтобы инвалидом не остаться, а чтобы перестать существовать и всё.

----------


## лёля48

> Зря вы так. Попасть на тот свет всегда успеете. Так не лучше ли пока побыть тут и посмотреть, что из этого выйдет? Обратного билета ведь не будет)


 я конечно с тобой согласна но в моей жизни больше так нльзя по крайней мере я так не могу

----------


## Tuu

> Зря вы так. Попасть на тот свет всегда успеете. Так не лучше ли пока побыть тут и посмотреть, что из этого выйдет? Обратного билета ведь не будет)


 полностью с Вами согласна))

----------


## sick boy

задумал еще в 17 щас 18( страшно ...

----------


## sasoka

Чёрт, я вхожу в группу меньшенства)))
Хотя "попытка" была в 26.. В кавычках, потому что нелепая попытка была

----------


## Морская

16.
маленькая и глупая.

----------


## sasoka

Маленькая  :Smile:  Но почему обязательно глупая?

----------


## Эндер

> Маленькая  Но почему обязательно глупая?


 Стереотипы. От них никуда не деться.

----------


## Призрак

> Вот и средний возрост ),от 15 до 20,иногда чуть больше.
> Когда девочку бросает мальчик и она думает что произошел конец света)),или же мои родители меня настолько не понимают что прям вешайся.
> Реальных проблем нету.


 конечно нету, что Вы. это ведь фигня когда нет общего языка  с родителями, от котрых еще зависишь, фигня и то, что любил/любила человека а он предал/предала. это же так, только у взрослых бывают проблемы с одиночеством, с людьми для подростков нет такой проблемы... не думаете, что выглядит как то не очень?

****
15.. видимо две..

----------


## sasoka

Просто у каждой возрастной группы есть... как бы это сказать? Стереотипы жизненных ценностей? Ну, чтото вроде того  :Smile:  Типа, если у меня это или наоборот этого нет, нету и жизни.
А людям иной возрастной группы, которые об ЭТОМ забыли или еще не доросли до этого, кажется наивным расстраиваться изза такого.
НО есть вещи, которые имеют равноценностное значение для всех возрастов: здоровье, например, или чувство собственного достоинства.
С другой стороны, согласитесь, редко какой подросток лет 15 переживает из-за проблем на работе (ибо таковой как правило нету  :Smile:  ) или дедушка в 75 лет наврядли будет плакаться и изза неразделеной любви или прыщей  :Smile:

----------


## smoozy

мне 21, я просто не хочу жить. Жизнь устроена хорошо, родители даже купили квартиру, но я чувствую что более и более отдаляюсь от людей, не могу ничем заинтересоваться. Я пуст. Отсюда это желание естественно. Но сделать я этого не могу, поскольку этим самым фактически добью своих родителей. Поэтому пошел к психиатру, попил антидепрессантов с нейролептиками и, кажется, убрал ими желание залезть в петлю, но смысл в жизни так и не появился. Исчезнуть бесследно я согласился бы в любую секунду.

----------


## kubik

детский сад

----------


## лёля48

> детский сад


 штаны на лямках

----------


## fuсka rolla

26. второй раз в этой теме пишу. первый был, когда мне было 22, кажется

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

25 годиков.

----------


## cocacola

33 и я от всего устала. Мысли были и раньше, но считала себя сильной. Потом волновало "что скажут люди". Сейчас уже все равно.

----------


## Наталия

21. Многие сочтут что я просто бешусь с жиру, в жизни действительно все хорошо, есть все необходимое, знакомые...Но чем большего успеха добиваешься в жизни, чем больше появляется денег, тем сильнее начинаешь ощущать одиночество, то, что даже самый близкий человек, который убеждал тебя в том, что ему можно верить однажды в самый нужный момент предает тебя( проблема даже не в этом предавшем человеке, просто это стало последней каплей..). К сожалению, никому нельзя верить, просто хочется отдохнуть...забыть все это. Смысл жить в мире, в котором ты всегда будешь обречен на одиночество...Одиночество, которое ты никогда не победишь, как бы сильно этого не хотелось...

----------


## sick boy

> 21. Многие сочтут что я просто бешусь с жиру, в жизни действительно все хорошо, есть все необходимое, знакомые...Но чем большего успеха добиваешься в жизни, чем больше появляется денег, тем сильнее начинаешь ощущать одиночество, то, что даже самый близкий человек, который убеждал тебя в том, что ему можно верить однажды в самый нужный момент предает тебя( проблема даже не в этом предавшем человеке, просто это стало последней каплей..). К сожалению, никому нельзя верить, просто хочется отдохнуть...забыть все это. Смысл жить в мире, в котором ты всегда будешь обречен на одиночество...Одиночество, которое ты никогда не победишь, как бы сильно этого не хотелось...


 у меня что то похожее .вроде бы все не так уж и плохо , есть конечно небольшие неурядицы но это мелочи.И друзья есть и родители любящие но все это как то  пластмассово  как в театре. надоело.

----------


## jokker

почему не пугает своя смерть? Думаешь только о том как кто переживет..может кого-то заденет сильнее чем нужно и тебя это беспокоит. Жаль что для нас самих наша жизнь стоит меньше чужих слез...

----------


## Latuff

20 лет. Одна идиотская попытка когда в школе учился. Попытаюсь в скором времени осуществить задуманное, уже нет выбора у меня.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

мне 24, через месяц 25

----------


## xzsamneznau

Жесть какая! Дико удивлен результатами опроса!

----------


## konec111

22 года, пытался лезвием от станка бритвенного вскрыться, но оно маленькое слишком, только руки расцарапал, решил подождать дня рождения, куплю себе нормальное лезвие, сниму квартиру, нажрусь и вскроюсь. Очень люблю девушку, с которой, я понимаю, что никогда не буду, уже скоро пол года как засыпаю со слезами, просыпаюсь с мыслью о том, что нахер я проснулся, всё время как будто ток в груди...

----------


## Игорёк

> 22 года, пытался лезвием от станка бритвенного вскрыться, но оно маленькое слишком, только руки расцарапал, решил подождать дня рождения, куплю себе нормальное лезвие, сниму квартиру, нажрусь и вскроюсь. Очень люблю девушку, с которой, я понимаю, что никогда не буду, уже скоро пол года как засыпаю со слезами, просыпаюсь с мыслью о том, что нахер я проснулся, всё время как будто ток в груди...


 создай темку, расскажи что и как.

----------


## ДенисТ

> 33 и я от всего устала. Мысли были и раньше, но считала себя сильной. Потом волновало "что скажут люди". Сейчас уже все равно.


 А девочка созрела. :Smile:  А мне 29 и походу я тоже созрел.

----------


## ДенисТ

> 22 года, пытался лезвием от станка бритвенного вскрыться, но оно маленькое слишком, только руки расцарапал, решил подождать дня рождения,


  Самый верный способ - повеситься. У тебя ни чего не получится. Резать себя и травиться - это глупейшие способы ухода из жизни.

----------


## DeadP00L

21

----------


## Люка

24 года, 4 попытки.

----------


## zmejka

36...в голосовалку уже не помещаюсь ))) надо ее переделать, что ли...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> 36...в голосовалку уже не помещаюсь ))) надо ее переделать, что ли...


 В самом расцвете. Вся жизнь впереди.

----------


## wiki

> В самом расцвете. Вся жизнь впереди.


  не всегда впереди, скорее уже позади.Я по себе сужу, у меня разница-то уж ни такая и большая.

----------


## zmejka

да не, возраст нормальный, просто правильнее В МОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ будет сказать "вся жизнь впереди с неизлечимым психрасстройством"... :Frown:

----------


## убейМеняБыстро

> да не, возраст нормальный, просто правильнее В МОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ будет сказать "вся жизнь впереди с неизлечимым психрасстройством"...


    Где лежишь?

----------


## zmejka

убейМеняБыстро, сейчас дома сижу, таблетки глотаю ))) а так - периодически лежу - г. Ивано-Франковск, Украина...  
а что?)

----------


## убейМеняБыстро

> убейМеняБыстро, сейчас дома сижу, таблетки глотаю ))) а так - периодически лежу - г. Ивано-Франковск, Украина...   а что?)


    Думал Москва.

----------


## Настя

мне скоро будет 16,было 2 попытки

----------


## убейМеняБыстро

> мне скоро будет 16,было 2 попытки


    Расскажи

----------


## Nails

19 лет

----------


## zmejka

а нельзя опрос поределать, чтобы было и "35-40" скажем?

----------


## wiki

А можно ещё прибавить и после 40-50,60,70, а что в таком возрасте тоже делают су.

----------


## zmejka

wiki, ну, если кто то попросит, почему бы и нет?

----------


## TimeSlayer

30 лет. Просто устал от всего, хотя и пытаюсь всеми силами не допустить последнего шага, а то потом это не исправить. Но вот на сколько меня еще хватит, даже и не знаю.

----------


## Dark92

> Вопрос прост: сколько вам лет.


 19лет и что?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> 30 лет. Просто устал от всего, хотя и пытаюсь всеми силами не допустить последнего шага, а то потом это не исправить. Но вот на сколько меня еще хватит, даже и не знаю.


 У тебя очень сложный возраст. Сложнее всеми любимого "переходного". Ты пиши чаще здесь. Не пропадай. Я лично этого возраста боюсь. Как будто после 30 жизни больше нет. 
Хотя, принято считать, что мужчина начинает стареть только после 35.  



> 19лет и что?


 Его нет 4 года- не ответит.

----------


## Dark92

> У тебя очень сложный возраст. Сложнее всеми любимого "переходного". Ты пиши чаще здесь. Не пропадай. Я лично этого возраста боюсь. Как будто после 30 жизни больше нет. 
> Хотя, принято считать, что мужчина начинает стареть только после 35.  
> 
> Его нет 4 года- не ответит.


 
 кого нет

----------


## fuсka rolla

> кого нет


  Blackwinged -а

----------


## Dark92

> Blackwinged -а


  я его не застала((

----------


## Шейни

мне 13 лет 
но я всегда дружила со старшими .... постоянной компании никогда не было ... а так ...временным товарищам сейчас не меньше 15 ...но и мне никогда не давали моего возраста ...как внешне ..так и по характеру мне сейчас дают не меньше 16 
с одногодками я никогда не могла найти общего языка 
полтора года назад ...мы с подругой очень пьяные возвращались домой ... это был праздник какой-то...тут к нам пристали пацаны какие-то...когда я увидела что подруга куда-то пошла с одним из них...я решила что тоже должна пойти...куда мы пошли не помню...но когда я увидела что этот парень достал свой **й...я аж как-то протрезвела...я посмотрела на лицо этого человека...поняла что я его знаю...мне стало очень противно что я вообще рядом там стою...и тогда алкоголь дал знать о себе...я обрЫгалась..потом же с перепугу выбежала и чуть ли не ползком пошла домой. 
он же своим друзьям сказал ...что я ему отсосала...через пару  недель уже весь городок называл нас с подругой сосалками..нас и так местные не любили...после этого же вообще был ад 
но мне было пох ... я продолжала жить своей жизнью 
друзья от меня не отвернулись...продолжали поддерживать нас...общаться
но со вренем я стала понимать ...что мне легче судить о людях...перед мной никто не выделывается ...кто будет выделываться перед сосалкой? аж никто ...передо мной многие такие какие они есть ... а я же со стороны вижу кто они все на самом деле...не знаю...как-то мне понятней стало .. и всё чаще понимаю что я права была в своём мнении о многих 
но проблема в том что я начала замечать только минусы в людях ... при знакомстве сразу начинаю искать недостатки ... почему не знаю ... но даже не знакомые люди мне не нрав...мне все противны...даже самая близкая подруга мне уже не такая...даже сама себе противна 
меня всё бесит ...раздражает 
я не могу больше так 
постоянные психи ... нервы... чуть что меня уже всё бесит ... рву и мечу
постоянно разбитые руки ... отвратительная стена ...которую постоянно мыть от крови ... ведь чуть что...какая-то мысль о людях... вся злость собирается в кулак ... а кулак направляется в ту стену... и я уже не могу себя сдержать 
крики ..ор ... удары руками , ногами, головой об стену уже так надоели 
но боли я уже не чувствую...вся злость и раздражения переполняют меня и ничего другого я не могу почувствовать 
но когда у меня в мыслях заходит речь о смерти ...я сражу же начинаю боятся боли... я не могу сделать себе больно 
я не пойму что со мной 
несоответствие какое-то 
но больно я себе не могу сделать 
я боюсь что не выйдет 
что всё сорвётся 
и ппц 
если не инвалид ... то психушка ...

----------


## Алена

14 лет)

----------


## corpse in living mask

> 14 лет)


 какие у тебя проблемы?

----------


## Dmitry S.

> По своему опыту скажу - ты просто утешаешь себя. Я тоже так думал, пытался спланировать, подготовить себя морально, а потом.... а ни хера потом не вышло.


 Та же самая ерунда.

----------


## Ophelia

что же будет дальше, если с 10 лет некоторые используют смерть как выход из проблем? Я уже не говорю о тех, кто с 12-ти так начинает думать  - все-таки личность уже формируется свободно в этом возрасте. 
Шейни, если ты резко не поменяешь стиль жизни, то скорее всего ты не себя угробишь, а кого-то другого)

----------


## wiki

30 лет. 


> У тебя очень сложный возраст. Сложнее всеми любимого "переходного".  Я лично этого возраста боюсь. Как будто после 30 жизни больше нет. 
> Хотя, принято считать, что мужчина начинает стареть только после 35.


 Кто-то мне сказал,что у человека 3 переходных возраста.1- как принято считать 12-16 лет,у кого как.
2- как раз 30-33,34 тоже зависит от человека и 3- лет в 50 когда начинается климакс.Просто 2 и 3 переходный возраста переживаются легче если есть нормальная налаженная жизнь, муж (жена),дети, потом внуки,тогда этого перехода не замечаешь, а вот если этого всего нет,вот тогда и начинаются психозы.

У меня у самой сейчас такой переходный возраст.

----------


## Игорёк

первый переломный момент это 25 лет. как минимум 2 таких мнения я слышал, и согласен с ними. До 25ти человек надеется что все наладитс, что он еще молод, что жизнь изменится когда он станет понастоящему взрослым. После 25ти он понимает что ничего серьезного не произошло, и ничего не изменилось ни в 26 ни в 27. Это гнетет.
второй кризис думаю наступает в 30-35 лет. когда жизнь уе конкретно устаканивается и начинается регресс, тоесть процесс старения. Человек понимает что ничего удивительного с ним уже не произойдет, и подсознательно переключается на обратный отсчет. 
Вообще чтобы это понять надо самому пережить. Про первый этап могу говорить потому что испытал на себе в силу лет. Про второй имею право предпологать, потому что сам подхожу к нему и боюсь. О дальнейшем вообще нет совершенно никакого представления.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ага. В 30 человек вдруг понимает, что хотел стать кем-то другим, отличным от того, кем стал в итоге. И изменить мало что можно. По-моему, идеальный вариант в таком случае- переезд. Или эмиграция. Терять нечего уже. И надеяться тоже. Ничего не мешает покинуть страну.

----------


## wiki

Только деньги для подобного нужны, а вот если их нет,то тогда-то и начинаются проблемы. Плюс,могут быть родственники.Я не о детях и мужьях (жёнах), а о родителях и бабушках (дедушках). Да и что бы куда-то уехать нужно подготовить почву там,что бы не ехать в никуда.

Я бы с удовольствием уехала бы куда-то,но вот некуда ехать и денег для подобного нет и не предвидится в ближайшее время.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

wiki, так на заработки ехать сперва. а там уже ориентироваться на месте.

мне 34

----------


## Kent

> У меня у самой сейчас такой переходный возраст.


 Позвольте полюбопытствовать, в чем он проявляется?

----------


## wiki

> Позвольте полюбопытствовать, в чем он проявляется?


  В постоянных депрессиях, постоянных суицидальных мыслях, ну в общем в том же в чём проявляется переходный возраст в 13-18 лет. Только в том возрасте есть надежда на улучшение жизни,есть какие-то планы и перспективы, а вот в моём переходном возрасте уже ни чего этого нет.((

----------


## Kent

> В постоянных депрессиях, постоянных суицидальных мыслях, ну в общем в том же в чём проявляется переходный возраст в 13-18 лет. Только в том возрасте есть надежда на улучшение жизни,есть какие-то планы и перспективы, а вот в моём переходном возрасте уже ни чего этого нет.((


 Та же хрень... Интересно, после 30-ти привыкаешь к ней или нет?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Та же хрень... Интересно, после 30-ти привыкаешь к ней или нет?


 Отчасти привыкаешь, немного дистанцируешься, начинаешь воспринимать как явление природы. С другой стороны, на пиках уж если накрывает, то более плотно и основательно, чем десять лет назад.

----------


## wiki

А это зависит от обстоятельств,если есть семья,дети или хотя бы муж (жена),то особенно и нет частых депрессий, а вот если нет,то вот тогда накрывает ваще сильно,как меня сейчас и по ходу после 30 сильнее накрывает чем до 30((( хотя может это у меня только так? Не знаю(((

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> А это зависит от обстоятельств,если есть семья,дети или хотя бы муж (жена),то особенно и нет частых депрессий, а вот если нет,то вот тогда накрывает ваще сильно,как меня сейчас и по ходу после 30 сильнее накрывает чем до 30((( хотя может это у меня только так? Не знаю(((


 А обстоятельства, как водится, зависят не от злой колдуньи. Прекрасно в клинической депре сидят дамы с мужами-детями. наблюдаю такие случаю.

----------


## wiki

Ну это тоже бывает,когда разлады с мужьями и проблемы с детьми.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ну это тоже бывает,когда разлады с мужьями и проблемы с детьми.


 а полные лады бывают только в сказке

----------


## wiki

ну да.((

----------


## Хими

Мне 22

----------


## Amonimus

14-15 лет, попытки..нет средств. Умираю морально

----------


## аутоагрессия

17.Мысли ворочаются всю жизнь,но пока не решаюсь.Чего-то жду наверное....

----------


## аутоагрессия

> 14-15 лет, попытки..нет средств. Умираю морально


 каких у тебя средств нет?

----------


## microbe

Мне 28 лет, было наверное 6-7 попыток, от одной попытки чуть не "ушёл".

----------


## Amonimus

> каких у тебя средств нет?


 мне хлороформ купить никто не даст.
Насчёт смерти, у меня уже есть продуманный сценарий, о нём отдельно

----------


## SickHead

23, но серьезные мысли о суициде засели с 12. Хотя борюсь и держусь)

----------


## аутоагрессия

> мне хлороформ купить никто не даст.
> Насчёт смерти, у меня уже есть продуманный сценарий, о нём отдельно


 м...то поделись своим сценарием,а если есть,то кинь ссылку.

----------


## dukha

Самоубийце 22 года.

----------


## railton

23, попыток сознательных не было.

----------


## Darya

17 лет

в голове лишь суицид...

----------


## Booty

18, 2 попытки

----------


## anenebre

мне 28 сталкивался с суицидом 2 раза потом долго лечился больше конечно морально.Но за последний месяц что то опять потянуло -разочарование сплош и рядом хотя и есть одно утешение дочка 7 лет в этом году в школу а жить не хочется.

----------


## пустота...

Мой папа умер,когда мне было 6 лет.Это ужасно жить без отца.отчасти из-за этого я на этом форуме.Поэтому стоит потерпеть хоть бы из-за дочурки..

----------


## Leisan

29. желание покончить с собой лет 15 уже. попыток 2

----------


## Heroine

19

----------


## СТАСЯ

17лет.Две попытки.Хочу попробовать ещё,только чтоб на этот раз наверняка!

----------


## B.O.W.

16 лет. одна попытка, плохо старалась

----------


## afx

31

2 попытки.... инвалидом не остался

----------


## lisenok

30(будет через 2 недели).
1 попытка. Осложнений пока нет.

----------


## джеки-джек

17 (будет 1 попытка которая станет последней)

----------


## psychedelic_cupcake

через 3 месяца будет 18.
попытка, примерно, 4-я, результат отрицательный.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> 17 (будет 1 попытка которая станет последней)


 все так говорят)

----------


## джеки-джек

> все так говорят)


 Уж я то постараюсь чтобы так и получилось.
А почему обычно попытки бывают не успешными?

----------


## June

> А почему обычно попытки бывают не успешными?


 1) Выбор малоэффективного способа.
2) Показательное самоубийство, при котором человек не хочет себя убивать, а хочет лишь привлечь внимание к своим проблемам.
3) Жуткое невезение.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Метко ответил 
> Еще надо добавить пунктик кривые руки. Применяют норм способ но кривыми руками. Например режут вены не правильно или вешаются на сухой ветке которая обломается


 или голову не на ту рельсу кладут)))

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

18 лет, есть надежды избежать попытки суицида, хотя судя по моим планам при падение с 25 этажа обычно не выживают.

----------


## 4ak1

20 лет
 была одна попытка лет 5 назад , сейчас вспоминаю и смеюсь ) теперь понимаю что это того не стоило .....

----------


## оригами

сейчас 32.первая попытка была в 15... такая нелепая, что стыдно вспоминать. надеюсь в этот раз не облажаться.

----------


## freeze

мне 20, только резал себя для испытания боли , а так уже приметил самый популярный и надеюсь не особо болезненный способ.

----------


## wer

почти 25. в день рождения хотелось бы все прекратить.

----------


## nataxxxa

26 лет.планирую планирую...боюсь неизвестности.

----------

